# probable cause for a cop?



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

can a cop legally pull you over just for being locked up? i heard a cop can't pull you over just cause he thinks you have hydraulics? Because the one time keeps giving me this bullshit about not having mud flaps and then he go's on the hydraulics are illegal bullshit like always :uh:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

ya in cali they will pool u over for any thing,me and my homie were hoppin our 2 cars in front of in-in-out burger cop pulled in gave us a ticket for wreckless driving or sum shit like that :angry:


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

these fucking guys are so fucking annoying :uh: godamn it seems like they have nothing better to do. it's when i'm out stomping somebody's fucking head in is when they should be worried not when i'm driving down the damn street to go to work.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

if your in a lowrider u don't have to give a cop a reason to pull u over.
cops in cali seem like they just love fuckin with riders.
and if they pull u over they will get u for everything they can.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

they never pull me over they just tail gate me and get the numbers


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jul 18 2007, 07:12 PM~8340525
> *these fucking pigs are so fucking annoying :uh: godamn it seems like they have nothing better to do. it's when i'm out stomping somebody's fucking head in is when they should be worried not when i'm driving down the damn street to go to work.
> *


THEM RUTHLESS MOFOS... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

when i had my big body cut, i always drove at a stock hieght.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

yes.. bumper hieght. they tryed to get me.. And also had one run all my info in the lot. I was up there for radio station demo and sale.. :uh: On the air and everything. this fucker is fully checking me out saying this and that. I was like damn I'm in uniform and working for the station.. The damn truck was getting customers to the store.. :uh:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Fuck em! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

sometime, they can be real pricks. 
i was pulled over for sittin side ways at a light, lifted and leved all before i moshed out. still wanted to start shit.
next month, same popo sees me with the back end a lil lower than stock. yells level it out....so this fuck say no switch hittin then tells me to :uh:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

all they wanna do is start shit, like others have said they got nuthin better to do but to hassle harmless people who take pride in thier cars and the lowriding life style, that aint gunna hurt no body. all i got to say is...


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2007, 07:17 PM~8340551
> *when i had my big body cut, i always drove at a stock hieght.
> *







i usally drive at stock height also to avoid getting pulled over but it's always the same coconut cops who remember me :angry:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

oh yer and here in AUS there thinking of even banning air bags!!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 PM~8340815
> *i usally drive at stock height also to avoid getting pulled over but it's always the same coconut cops who remember me :angry:
> *


ah...those are the worst...i always drive one click front and back...but have to lock up on tracks or dips and shit like that...but the cops here aren't bad luckily...but its wheni drop that they just give like a small blast of the siren or catch up and do the "no-no" with the finger...and keep rollin... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul , 09:00 PM~~
> *ya in cali they will pool u over for any thing,me and my homie were hoppin our 2 cars in front of in-in-out burger cop pulled in gave us a ticket for wreckless driving or sum shit like that :angry:
> *



i three wheeled throught the drive through of a in-n-out, and when the cop pulled in, i pulled out and he got stuck in the parking lot!!! i love in-n-out. i love them so much i put theyre free sticker in my front window so when i pull through they know whats up. double double and animal style fries to go negra!!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i got pulled over one time for having the back locked up and the front all the way down. the cop said " got the ass end a little high don't you?" so i hit the switch and let it down then made the ride stock height. he took two steps back, looked at the front then the back and said "well i guess that works too". there wasn't shit he could do. they can only get you for altering the height of a vehicle in motion around here. the'll still pull you over to talk shit though. got stopped another time just so they could check out my ride. another cop told me my music was too loud, he said "next time i hear your stereo it better be Wu Tang Clan". then he just dipped out. that one really fucked me up! :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul , 10:10 PM~~
> *i got pulled over one time for having the back locked up and the front all the way down.  the cop said " got the ass end a little high don't you?"  so i hit the switch and let it down then made the ride stock height.  he took two steps back, looked at the front then the back and said "well i guess that works too".  there wasn't shit he could do.  they can only get you for altering the height of a vehicle in motion around here.  the'll still pull you over to talk shit though.  got stopped another time just so they could check out my ride.  another cop told me my music was too loud, he said "next time i hear your stereo it better be Wu Tang Clan".  then he just dipped out.  that one really fucked me up! :rofl:
> *



pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 19 2007, 01:10 PM~8340937
> *i got pulled over one time for having the back locked up and the front all the way down.  the cop said " got the ass end a little high don't you?"  so i hit the switch and let it down then made the ride stock height.  he took two steps back, looked at the front then the back and said "well i guess that works too".  there wasn't shit he could do.  they can only get you for altering the height of a vehicle in motion around here.  the'll still pull you over to talk shit though.  got stopped another time just so they could check out my ride.  another cop told me my music was too loud, he said "next time i hear your stereo it better be Wu Tang Clan".  then he just dipped out.  that one really fucked me up! :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: Wu Tang Clan arnt that bad either at least it was that not some fucking RnB singer


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

look behind my car.. they were harrassing me INSIDE of a car show.. Told me "all 4 wheels on the ground or leave" . But when i told him i was only hopping it cuz a camera crew askedme to he said he didnt care.. 









But as for the local pigs in my town.. Ive been driving my car daily for a few months now.. I drive around with the front laid and the rear locked up.. they havent harrassed me about it (knock on wood).. But 1 cop saw my car bounce crossing a raggedy ass intersection and swore up and down i was h opping.. I told him" when i hop you'll know it " He gave me a warning and told me my car was unsafe and out of control.. I told him to take a pay cut so they can fix the raggedy ass roads..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jul 18 2007, 07:54 PM~8340414
> *can a cop legally pull you over just for being locked up? i heard a cop can't pull you over just cause he thinks you have hydraulics? Because the one time keeps giving me this bullshit about not having mud flaps and then he go's on the hydraulics are illegal bullshit like always :uh:
> *


Hydraulics are not illegal.....citeron came with them...those kneeling buses have that or air adjust...The only ticket they will try to write is modifed suspension. And most cars don't have mod , just added...still uses stock upper, lower, and a coil...

when I lived in cali I fought and won dozen of tickets...The only one I never bet was changing the center of gavity while in motion...So don't hit the switch when your driving


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

yea, similar here in AUS applies, to hit ya switches the car has to be stationary by law


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 09:47 PM~8341731
> *Hydraulics are not illegal.....citeron came with them...those kneeling buses have that or air adjust...The only ticket they will try to write is modifed suspension. And most cars don't have mod , just added...still uses stock upper, lower, and a coil...
> 
> when I lived in cali I fought and won dozen of tickets...The only one I never bet was changing the center of gavity while in motion...So don't hit the switch when your driving
> *



u won them because your white homie.............If i tell the judge some shit like that he'll slap an extra fine for wasting his time............... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been pulled over 3 times for being locked up and every time I ask the same thing do you guys pull over lifed 4x4's and they aint got shit for a come back so they say have a nice day


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jul 18 2007, 08:51 PM~8340823
> *oh yer and here in AUS there thinking of even banning air bags!!!!!
> *


IF THEY BAN AIR BAGS THEN THAT SHOULD FALL UNDER COMMERCIAL VEHICLES TOO. ANYTHING TARGETING CERTAIN VEHICLES IS DISCRIMINATORY ALSO AIR BAG ARE D.O.T. (DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION) APPROVED. THAT WHICH THE AIR BAGS ARE USED ON COMMERCIAL TRUCKS, BUSES, ETC.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I HATE TO SAY IT SO MY WHITE BROTHER RIDERS THIS IS NOT TOWARDS YOU. MOST OF THESE COPS THAT HARASS LOWRIDERS ARE WHITE OFFICERS AND SOME THAT ARE NOT WHITE ARE JUST [SELL OUTS] TRYING TO PLEASE THERE WHITE SUPERIORS SO THEY CAN FIT IN WHERE THEY CAN GET IN. :angry: 
AND SINCE THIS TOPIC IS ACTIVE. I'VE SEEN SOME LOWRIDERS THAT ARE COPS AND ARE IN SOME CLUBS THEMSELVES. HOW COME THEY DON'T SAY NOTHIN ON LOWRIDINGS BEHALF. I KNOW SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SAY WE DON'T NEED THEM BUT YES WE DO. BECAUSE THEY SUPPOSED TO UP HOLD THE LAW AND IF WERE ARE NOT VIOLATING THE LAW IN MOVEMENT ON THE STREET WE SHOULDN'T BE HARASSED. I THINK IT'S HIPACRITICAL WE AS LOWRIDERS ARE TARGETED ON THE UNSAFE VEHICLE EXCUSE WITH TICKETS BUT OFFICERS ON THERE OFF TIME CAN LOWRIDE HASSLE FREE WITH EXEMPTION :angry: THIS SENDS A MIXED MESSAGE. SO I LIKE TO CHALLENGE (ANY) [OFFICER] THAT RIDES LOWRIDERS LIKE US INSTEAD OF BEING A HOMIE ON THE DOWN LOW OFF THE CLOCK AND DEFY A UNSAFE VEHICLE IF THEY ARE DRIVING 1 THEMSELVES. AND WHY DON'T THEY HELP IN CHANGING THE BROD DEFINITON OF UNSAFE VEHICLE SO CALLED LAW SO NON LOWRIDER OR DISCRIMINATING OFFICERS CAN'T MAKE UP ANY IDEALISTIC EXCUSES OF WHAT THEY THINK IS A UNSAFE VEHICLE BASED ON THERE PERSONAL [BIAS] BELIEFS HIDDEN BEHIND THERE SHIELD.:0 :angry: AGAIN ANY OFFICER THAT'S BRAVE ENOUGH BESIDES BEHIND A BADGE :angry:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

air bags are found on commercials but they're only ride assistors they do not hold the vehicles weight on their own, they just provide stability.

Range rovers, citroens, rolls royce and a load of others have hydraulic and pneumatic suspension from the factory but they dont drop below the scrub line.

we have it pretty lucky here in the UK as lowriding is very very small with only a few cars on the road, we're not allowed to adjust the height whilst driving, and the wheels are never allowed to leave the ground, but what they dont see, they dont know about, most of the guys over here are pretty sensible and responsible and look out for themselves as they're actions affect the whole lowriding community, but it will happen one day.....

the best thing you guys in the US could do is all band together as much as possible, on here is a good place, someone should start a thread where everytime a LIL member gets pulled for hydros they just post the details, time, location, ticket number and anything said. dont use it as a chat forum just record the details, like a database and you'll all see if there is a pattern put there and all that data can be used either to prevent it happening again, to learn from or, if someone is brave enough, in court as evidence. 

lot of work though, but if you guys dont do it, no one else will......


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

sup homies,i was reading this topic and thought things have changed since i was growing up.i can remember when police help you,as in help when need of a ride home,to work,and when they are called on for some real help.now thats all they do is stop people for no reason at all,especially if your minority.they see you with something nice and different they want to stop you and be nosey and ask stupid things like where you headed. and you look at them and be like,im grown.so in a lowrider its worse.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

cops are just fuckin hatin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

most of the time when we got pulled over it was just so the ******* cops could check out the rides. :cheesy: They are like damn....... raise it up. 

BFE Indiana...........cops don't see that shit too much around here.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 19 2007, 07:05 PM~8343049
> *air bags are found on commercials but they're only ride assistors they do not hold the vehicles weight on their own, they just provide stability.
> 
> Range rovers, citroens, rolls royce and a load of others have hydraulic and pneumatic suspension from the factory but they dont drop below the scrub line.
> ...


Fucking dam straight, couldnt have said it better. thats a good idea, soo um whos gunna start the topic........... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

had a cop on each side of me going to the c.c meeting driving fully locked up. i seen them looking they didnt do shyt. shyt u'll never see me driving my shyt stock heigth, u usually catch me driving my shyt nose up ass down :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I drive the street in side to side down here not hitting just laying one side down.Not too much hassel but we went through a little battle years back so they seem okay. I know there looking hard and getting that itch to hassel :cheesy: I got stopped because my reverse lights were on and I had the front up with my little girl in the car and all the cop said was " you know these hydraulics are illegal". I told him illegal if I'm hitting while driving only and he didn't say shit true story.


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

I notice a difference in the car you drive,in my old schools I got fucked with a lot,like hittin switches in the parkin lot of the walgreens(an old hang out in indpls on 38th) the cop said ..if I see you doin that shit on the streets Im goin to write you some tickets and tow that shit in,in my grand prix i got pulled over drivin side ways,that cop asked whats the problem with my car,and why was I drivin like that,no ticket on that one,but one night I got a bumper hight ticket,even though I raised it up,he said you damn near blinded me,now in my buick I used to get tail gated alot,and got a ticket and my shit towed for 3-wheelin,BUT....in this cherokee not a problem,drivin side2side,front locked up,back locked up,all down,no tickets,never been pulled over thats some crazy shit, ohh one day in my 68 buick I had my front locked up an the rear down,one got behind me on the turn followed me into a CVS I got out to go in he got out with a fuckin tape measure while I was parked and tried to write me a ticket if I didn't raise it up.


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

shit I almost forgot about this one time ,I was in my 67 catalina,on 38th and keystone made a right turn on to keystone ,three-wheeled from that turn all the way up 46th street passed a cop mid ways thought I was goin to get pulled over an ticketed,he didnt do a U to get me,on my way back to the crib he was parked across the street from my house,I tried to ignore him,he said hey you come here for a second,he said a vehicle was designed to be driven with all for wheels on the ground If I catch you doin that shit again Im goin to write you a ticket for unsafe operation of a vehicle and tow it,I said ok, that fucked me up him being in front of my house waitin for me.. :nicoderm:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 18 2007, 11:10 PM~8340937
> *i got pulled over one time for having the back locked up and the front all the way down.  the cop said " got the ass end a little high don't you?"  so i hit the switch and let it down then made the ride stock height.  he took two steps back, looked at the front then the back and said "well i guess that works too".  there wasn't shit he could do.  they can only get you for altering the height of a vehicle in motion around here.  the'll still pull you over to talk shit though.  got stopped another time just so they could check out my ride.  another cop told me my music was too loud, he said "next time i hear your stereo it better be Wu Tang Clan".  then he just dipped out.  that one really fucked me up! :rofl:
> *


:rofl: I got pulled over for driving with the ass end locked up and the nose dumped. It was actually an undercover car too. He followed me a block back to work, into the parking lot, and back to my space. :0 My boy and I got out and started walking away like we didn't know we were followed. :rofl: He asked if my car was broken, but I was just cool to him and said I could adjust it and I didn't think I was very unlevel. :cheesy: I asked if he wanted to see, so I hit a couple switches. He said good luck and took off. :tongue:



> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 19 2007, 12:15 AM~8341437
> *But 1 cop saw my car bounce crossing a raggedy ass intersection and swore up and down i was h opping.. I told him" when i hop you'll know it " He gave me a warning and told me my car was unsafe and out of control.. I told him to take a pay cut so they can fix the raggedy ass roads..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 11:47 PM~8341731
> *Hydraulics are not illegal.....citeron came with them...those kneeling buses have that or air adjust...The only ticket they will try to write is modifed suspension. And most cars don't have mod , just added...still uses stock upper, lower, and a coil...
> 
> when I lived in cali I fought and won dozen of tickets...The only one I never bet was changing the center of gavity while in motion...So don't hit the switch when your driving
> *




Most of the times they try to get you for unsafe suspension, and you can beat that buy saying the cop is not a PE, so how does he know whats safe and not safe. :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

HAHAHAHh funny story guys, i have a few, only had juice less than a week, i was in a huge walking park thing, where theres a cruize strip.. so there was this park police, sittin there lookin for speeders.. i creeped right passed him and i figured he had a crown vic and i had a crown vic, what the heck, spur of the moment so i hit a switch.. then pulled right behind me and pulled me over, gave me a warning sayin hes gonna tow it next time if i dont ride stock height.. im like blah.. then one time on a busy ass strip full of clubs and restaurant. i slowly crepped passed a cop car, he was going on the opposite direction, and we slowly passed by, hes like "nice car, wanna trade?" aha then im like " does yours come with a badge?" haha and one time, i was just cruzin with the lady friend, looking for directions to this fest that my town was havin, and there were a few cop cars blockin off a site street, and so i pulled up, talked very friendly asked them directions, then i slowly backed up and turned the other way, but as i as turning they read my plate "IT HOPS" and i had a crown vic! so hes like "make it hop" so i did my thang, and half a block down another parked cop car was chillin and the guy just eye fucked me mAd!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

what happens when ur shit gets towed?

how do u get it back, do u need to go through an intspection?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

a few things ive realized in my few years ive been low riding...
I believe that the police pick and choose who they harass...if you own a primer ride with tinted windows you can almost be guaranteed to be pulled over...cops dont like window tint because they cant see in...they automatically assume you have something to hide...
Ive found if you roll a clean ride and keep it looking good and dont have tint and keep the inside looking like new they wont bother you unless hitting switchs while driving....I have been driving my caddy alot lately since its been so nice out...cops just drive by i nod or wave to them...they smile and wave or nod back....just show them respect..thats what most of them want...if you do get pulled over be nice and respectful to them..use yes sir and no sir..alot of times your attitude decides rather or not your getting a ticket....
Like one day i had just got off work..was heading home...i had the ass down front locked....i had the turn signal on to make a left turn...was stopped waiting for traffic to clear so i could turn....there was 2 cops sitting there behind a abandoned vehicle....the road i was about to go up is shit so i lowered the car down in front and raised the back to adjust for the rough ride up the hill.....cop seen it and waved for me to pull beside him...so i pull up ....he says "cant be hitting switches while driving" yes sir im aware of that, thats why i did it when at a full stop and then told him i was only adjusting the car for the rough ride up the hill...he said ok just thought id let you know, nice car looks keep it clean..its 10X better than your last one...i said thanks...he said have a good day...i said you to...drove home......now i never seen this cop before...and i live in a small area....so he knew i was the owner of a lincoln at one time...and now knows i own the caddy.....

basicly just keep your cool and dont be a moron...around here the ones who get fucked with are the idiots with bagged trucks that drag their frames across the city roads....they get fined big time....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

It is kind of funny. I lived in the northern cali area and the only times I have been pulled over is if they see the car in motion and me hitting switches while sitting in the driver seat. Or if the car sits too low and the car scrapes the ground. Also, if the car is locked up, they can see if you have shocks or not. Other than that, I have never been pulled over for being to bouncy or anything like that. :biggrin:


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 19 2007, 02:39 AM~8343088
> *had  a cop on each side of me going to the c.c meeting driving fully locked up. i seen them looking they didnt do shyt. shyt u'll never see me driving my shyt stock heigth, u usually catch me driving my shyt nose up ass down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





The cops in vegas are cool. they don't trip like the motherfuckers out here. i notice that cops in vegas don't care if they see you locked up.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

I got pulled over last Friday in my lowrider and before I could find my insurance card I had a ticket for no seatbelt. I was wearing a seat belt; I just had the shoulder part of the seat belt behind my back. He said I was wearing it improperly, here's your ticket. I think he was fishing, but my ish is legit. Still a pretty ridiculous ticket, but we'll see in court I guess.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jul 19 2007, 01:19 PM~8345175
> *I got pulled over last Friday in my lowrider and before I could find my insurance card I had a ticket for no seatbelt. I was wearing a seat belt; I just had the shoulder part of the seat belt behind my back.  He said I was wearing it improperly, here's your ticket.  I think he was fishing, but my ish is legit.  Still a pretty ridiculous ticket, but we'll see in court I guess.
> *


i got a ticket for wearing half the seat belt once...i told the cop i was wearing the lower strap and he said he didnt care and that i had to ware the whole thing...i said show me anywhere it says that and ill accept the ticket and sign the ticket and admit i was guilty....he said he recommended i be quiet before he calls for backup and arrests me....so i said thats fine ill only pay half the fine
he didnt like that but let me go...when i went to court i told the judge what happend and he said well we cant just drop a seatbelt ticket and we really dont want to go to trial over a seatbelt ticket so pay the 10$ fine and be on your way...i said well why not ask the officer who wrote the ticket if i was wearing my lap belt....so he called him in and asked him.....ticket was dropped....made the cop look like a dumbass....he wasnt happy....


----------



## havoc85" (Jun 22, 2007)

shit here in TEXAS they get us for illegally altering a vschile but yet u got them big ass 4x4 driving up and down and that shit aint factory aint that some shit :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jul 19 2007, 06:43 AM~8343216
> *shit I almost forgot about this one time ,I was in my 67 catalina,on 38th and keystone made a right turn on to keystone ,three-wheeled from that turn all the way up 46th street passed a cop mid ways thought I was goin to get pulled over an ticketed,he didnt do a U to get me,on my way back to the crib he was parked across the street from my house,I tried to ignore him,he said hey you come here for a second,he said a vehicle was designed to be driven with all for wheels on the ground If I catch you doin that shit again Im goin to write you a ticket for unsafe operation of a vehicle and tow it,I said ok, that fucked me up him being in front of my house waitin for me.. :nicoderm:
> *




copowned.com :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey at least you didnt get a ticket :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

try havin a cop as a lolo!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 19 2007, 03:33 PM~8345765
> *try havin a cop as a lolo!
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 19 2007, 02:36 PM~8345781
> *
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

go to the last page and read my other post! haha


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8340967
> *pics or it didnt happen.
> *



yea i'm going back in time and taking pics. :uh: thats about the stupidest comment i've seen yet.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i wonder when i get my wheels if a cops gonna tell me to level it out... its funny cause my bags got a Pin hole in em so my ass sags now an then bwaha


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> shit here in TEXAS they get us for illegally altering a vschile but yet u got them big ass 4x4 driving up and down and that shit aint factory  aint that some shit :biggrin:
> [/b]


ok you said the keyword there TEXAS ******* state.... 4x4 off roading = ******* bwahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

chicago police are dickheads!! i got pulled over monday they took me out searched me the other officer went inside touched my switchs and was overlockin it i was heard the pump squeal i told the officer that was searchin me can u ask him to stop he gave get a dirty look cuffed me after all that they ripped my driver license said u can go ... :angry: hate the police like that...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

oh yeah we get them tickets left and right for loud bumps in the middle of the day, yet that 4x4 chevy with the bent frame and one bolt holding the bed on and all 4 wheels wobblin, he's doing 4500 rpm in 1st down my street at night with straight pipes. You think I'm exagerating, wanna spend tha night? lol.

so what if we replace out 3 point belts with old lap straps (like the belts wee took out of our backs seats) will they get us for having unapproved restraints or some crap?? 

I know I'm not alone when I say this,but I HATE wearing a seat belt cruisn the strip at 20mph. put me on the highway and no problem at all.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

i got pulled over for my wheels being tucked


----------



## 04D (Feb 8, 2004)

It happens :angry:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

so can a cop ticket you for hitting a switch when your sitting at a stop light? does that count as hitting the switch while driving?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

In the state of Tenessee there are alot of what i like to call "Probable Cause Laws" That the cops never really enforce but they have them just to make sure no matter the situation the police officers will always have probable cause... Small shit like the 

"2 screw law" : all vehicles must have 2 matching screws holding in their licence plate

"Random Bumper Laws" : Bumper must be an ENERGY ABSORBING DEVISE and the lowest point of the rear bumper must sit atleast as high as the officers ticket book (11 inches)... But the new police cars are all 10 from the rear of their bumper covers.. and corvettes are really low stock.. same with older big bodied cars..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8349714
> *so can a cop ticket you for hitting a switch when your sitting at a stop light? does that count as hitting the switch while driving?
> *


Yes! if your on a public roadway then u are classified as "IN MOTION"


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 19 2007, 10:13 PM~8349714
> *so can a cop ticket you for hitting a switch when your sitting at a stop light? does that count as hitting the switch while driving?
> *


yes cause your in the street. as long as your on city property they can pull you over for whatever.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jul 19 2007, 05:43 AM~8343216
> *shit I almost forgot about this one time ,I was in my 67 catalina,on 38th and keystone made a right turn on to keystone ,three-wheeled from that turn all the way up 46th street passed a cop mid ways thought I was goin to get pulled over an ticketed,he didnt do a U to get me,on my way back to the crib he was parked across the street from my house,I tried to ignore him,he said hey you come here for a second,he said a vehicle was designed to be driven with all for wheels on the ground If I catch you doin that shit again Im goin to write you a ticket for unsafe operation of a vehicle and tow it,I said ok, that fucked me up him being in front of my house waitin for me.. :nicoderm:
> *


BY LAW THAT IS HARASSMENT AND STALKING. SHOULD HAVE PLACED A REPORT. THAT GOES ON THERE RECORD ESPECIALLY IF YOU GOT SOME WITNESSES OF THE OFFICER WATCHING YOU AT YOUR HOME.  :angry: PLAIN AND SIMPLE. :angry: AND IF THAT OFFICER KEEPS TARGETING YOU YOU CAN FILE A RESTRAINING ORDER AGAINST THE OFFICER


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

i didn't know that


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> shit here in TEXAS they get us for illegally altering a vschile but yet u got them big ass 4x4 driving up and down and that shit aint factory  aint that some shit :biggrin:
> [/b]


that shit aint right,they should get bumper hight tickets too,well thats a rdnk sport


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

shit... in AZ you can hit switches while driving as long as the wheels stay on the ground...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

all you guys in the US should consider urselves lucky when it comes to lowriders and laws... up here in canada is a totally different story... theres guys who get pulled over when theyre just driving at stock height and get their cars plates pulled and all kinds of bullshit tickets and sent in for inspections and shit... they will go on and on about 13s being on too heavy of a car....
luckily i've had my car for almost 3 years and none of this has happened to me yet, but u can imagine, hearing all these stories kind of makes u sweat a little when ur riding... kinda like whens my time gona come u know.... especialyl when im locked up or nose up


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jul 20 2007, 01:05 PM~8353877
> *all you guys in the US should consider urselves lucky when it comes to lowriders and laws... up here in canada is a totally different story... theres guys who get pulled over when theyre just driving at stock height and get their cars plates pulled and all kinds of bullshit tickets and sent in for inspections and shit... they will go on and on about 13s being on too heavy of a car....
> luckily i've had my car for almost 3 years and none of this has happened to me yet, but u can imagine, hearing all these stories kind of makes u sweat a little when ur riding... kinda like whens my time gona come u know.... especialyl when im locked up or nose up
> *


x2, i know a bunch of people who have been sent for inspections, 2 years so far and i haven't got one, but you never know :dunno:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i had to file complaints on one of the local cities here. a sargent told me to baiscally mind my own business. i told thats what i was tryin to do, but asshole cops kept messing with me. so the next day i was going to call iternal affairs and make a complaint,. but i talked to a higher ranking officer and said he would look in to it. he got back to me about a week later and told me my nAME HAD WENT THREW THERE COMPUTER 35 TIMES IN 2 MONTHs. he said it was rediculous and he would tell the others to leave me alone. they would sit outside my house and wait for me to leave. the sargent that told me to screw off was busted down to bicyle patrol. lol now they won't even look at me. i told the leiutenant that my 2 kids didn't like cops and were affraid of them becuase of all the b/s. that really pissed him off. and now its on report that i was having problems, and i told him everytime an officer would follow me or pull me over that i'm video taping it. he told me not to worry about it, and he will take care of it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice man. :cheesy: I used to get harrassed/followed all the time. One time I got pulled over 8 times in one night in my Cadillac. I finally said to the cop, "Look, I'm not out drinking. I'm driving my friends around, playing cheauffer for them. Is there a problem?" He let me go, and they never really messed with me again in that car. They would follow my Regal all the time until this one night they actually followed me through my town and into the next town. I said to my buddy who just happens to be a cop :0 , "Why are they following me over the border?" They followed me several blocks into the next town until we went around a discreet corner and they lit 'em up. The cop walked up to the window and before he could say anything my buddy in the passenger seat flashed his NYPD badge on him.  The cop jumped, yelled "NYPD!!!" and literally RAN back to his car. :roflmao: I laughed for like 10 minutes.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *basicly just keep your cool and dont be a moron...around here the ones who get fucked with are the idiots with bagged trucks that drag their frames across the city roads....they get fined big time....*


X2


this topic is simple......i've been pulled over by white cops, mexican cops, black cops, filipino cops...etc 

*KNUCKLEHEADS RUIN IT FOR THE REST OF US! *

Its the guys you see hopping on the freeways doing 70 mph, 3 wheeling on the freeway swerving from lane to lane etc.......if something brakes or goes wrong with their ride that can make it a really bad day for an innocent family! Cops see that and think all of us are about doing that!

Dont get me wrong by no means am i on the cops side cuz the majority of them are pricks but back in the day i rolled with the shaved head baggy clothes etc and would get harrassed and pulled over all the time cuz i fit the bill and looked "criminal"......now that im older and cleaned up i never get pulled.

like onesexy95fleetwood said above.....dont be a moron and you should be aight! Oh and if your "Thug Status" prepared to get harrassed!  

real talk


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 20 2007, 03:29 PM~8354405
> *X2
> this topic is simple......i've been pulled over by white cops, mexican cops, black cops, filipino cops...etc
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:
its the 1 out of 10 that makes us all look bad


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

they dont give a shit in atlanta so i can deal with that


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

shit i figured in cleveland they would have more important shit to deal with like:
solving the other 46% of the murders that go unsolved every year. or stopping them. :dunno: i just want them to leave me alone all of the time. all tho its funny cuz when they do pull up behing me, and run my name about 2 min. later they go around me or turn around like there scared. its gettin funny sometimes lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 19 2007, 01:49 AM~8342868
> *u won them because your white homie.............If i tell the judge some shit like that he'll slap an extra fine for wasting his time............... :biggrin:
> *


Oh Yeah...I forgot to mention that


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul , 07:59 PM~~
> *yea i'm going back in time and taking pics. :uh:  thats about the stupidest comment i've seen yet.
> *



then you obviously havent been here long to understand the humor going on around here... :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jul , 02:19 PM~~
> *shit i figured in cleveland they would have more important shit to deal with like:
> solving the other 46% of the murders that go unsolved every year. or stopping them. :dunno: i just want them to leave me alone all of the time. all tho its funny cuz when they do pull up behing me, and run my name about 2 min. later they go around me or turn around like there scared. its gettin funny sometimes lol :biggrin:
> *



when cops run your tags it says wether you are military or not, or atleast around here it does...


----------



## gstyle (Mar 1, 2007)

yo!.. just thought that i would put my 2 cents in on this topic. i,ve been a sheriff's deputy in columbia tennessee for 7 yrs . once agin don't think that we are all jerks but you got more than a few who ruin the game for everybody. i would like to say when in your in ya.. whip you got to drive smart ...even though sometimes it dosen't matter. i've been pulled over 3 times by our city cops in my stock 95 caprice. i think 75% of the time it's all about race.(just my opinion) if there is anybody close by into low-lows... hit up at [email protected] i might need help with my 91 caprice wagon. i'm thinking 2 pumps & 5 batts. keep ya head up and them low-lows bouncein.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

cops suck i was driving at night go pulled over for the first time i was driving to KFC and the fucker is at the building next to it he sees me ride coming and goes after me I'm like fuck I'm getting pulled over fucker ended up pulling me over cause i stopped after the white line at the stop light, i reached over to the dash to get the insurance stuff before he gets there and he runs up with his damn flash light in my eyes yelling what I'm reaching for. :angry: and i ain't even juiced sold this ride a few months ago.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

its getting ridiculous I'm 16 and even the school cops harass us me and a couple homies were standing next to my old Monte and my homies LS and the fucken cop shows up sayin we have to leave cause we attracting unwanted attention then when we were going he was saying something about the cars to the other cop, one of my homies told him to fuck off and he walked him off school grounds got expelled :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jul 20 2007, 01:38 PM~8354126
> *i had to file complaints on one of the local cities here. a sargent told me to baiscally mind my own business. i told thats what i was tryin to do, but asshole cops kept messing with me. so the next day i was going to call iternal affairs and make a complaint,. but i talked to a higher ranking officer and said he would look in to it. he got back to me about a week later and told me my nAME HAD WENT THREW THERE COMPUTER 35 TIMES IN 2 MONTHs. he said it was rediculous and he would tell the others to leave me alone. they would sit outside my house and wait for me to leave. the sargent that told me to screw off was busted down to bicyle patrol. lol now they won't even look at me. i told the leiutenant that my 2 kids didn't like cops and were affraid of them becuase of all the b/s. that really pissed him off. and now its on report that i was having problems, and i told him everytime an officer would follow me or pull me over that i'm video taping it. he told me not to worry about it, and he will take care of it.
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin: :cheesy:  JUSTICE! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 20 2007, 02:26 PM~8354383
> *Nice man.  :cheesy:  I used to get harrassed/followed all the time.  One time I got pulled over 8 times in one night in my Cadillac.  I finally said to the cop, "Look, I'm not out drinking.  I'm driving my friends around, playing cheauffer for them.  Is there a problem?"  He let me go, and they never really messed with me again in that car.  They would follow my Regal all the time until this one night they actually followed me through my town and into the next town.  I said to my buddy who just happens to be a cop  :0 , "Why are they following me over the border?"  They followed me several blocks into the next town until we went around a discreet corner and they lit 'em up.  The cop walked up to the window and before he could say anything my buddy in the passenger seat flashed his NYPD badge on him.   The cop jumped, yelled "NYPD!!!" and literally RAN back to his car. :roflmao:  I laughed for like 10 minutes.
> *


FINALLY 1 FOR OUR SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIPPINIT, bigpoppa323, *TopDogg*


Cops are cool :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, I'm reading, Dippinit. I see alot of remarks that appear to be less than truthful from unknowledgable, (instigating), people, but I'll keep my comments to myself. It's entertaining.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

this whole topics ridiculous 


black cops pull over white boys out here for loud music all the time white cops impound white boys cars and take them to jail for rolling 3 through a corner everytime they get caught :biggrin: 

you need to realize it isnt skin color anymore its just illegal


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 22 2007, 12:22 AM~8361351
> *cops suck i was driving at night go pulled over for the first time i was driving to KFC and the fucker is at the building next to it he sees me ride coming and goes after me I'm like fuck I'm getting pulled over fucker ended up pulling me over cause i stopped after the white line at the stop light, i reached over to the dash to get the insurance stuff before he gets there and he runs up with his damn flash light in my eyes yelling what I'm reaching for. :angry:  and i ain't even juiced sold this ride a few months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over. Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them. When you get pulled over, immediately:
• Shut the car off
• Turn on dome light
• Sit with both hands on the steering wheel

By doing so, you're sending a NON-THREATENING message to the cop. You're already looking more positive to him. ONLY reach for your ID/paperwork when it's requested. Trust me, I've had plenty of run-ins with cops in my day. I've done lots of stuff wrong and lots of stuff "right." If you treat them with respect first, they're more likely to treat you appropriately. If they don't, the go ahead and be a prick back. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH THEY ARE PRETTY FUCKED UP HERE AS WELL..GOD DAM ASSHOLES,,,I DONT SEE EM FUCKING WITH THE RICERS AROUND HERE..JUST US LOWRIDERS


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2007, 05:15 AM~8377722
> *Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over.  Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them.  When you get pulled over, immediately:
> • Shut the car off
> • Turn on dome light
> ...


X 23345657568778


----------



## midwestrhyda (Feb 3, 2005)

its just a stereotype of lowriders that we are all gangbangers and drug dealers that is wrong.. sure some cops are dicks and have nothin better to do than harass us,, some are haters and some times we are stupid and get pulled over for hoppn down the street,, it all matters on the cops in ur area,, and sure if that cop has nailed u with dope he gonna be lookn for u cause he know what u do


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH I REMEMBER GETTING PULLED OVER BY 1 COP..HE DIDNT GET OUT OF HIS CAR UNTIL 5 OTHER COP CARS PULLED UP,THEY PULLED ME OUT AT GUN POINT,BASICLY SEARCHED MY WHOLE CAR..THEN HAD THE NERE TO ASK ME TO HIT A COUPLE SWITCHES FOR EM..SO I DID..AND NOW WHEN THEY SEE ME THE JUST WAVE AND DONT FUCK WITH ME..I CAN SEE THEIR POINT OF VIEW ABOUT US..BUT ITS THE STEROTYPE WE HAVE AND IF WE KEEP DOING POSITIVE THINGS HOPEFULLY IT WILL GET BETTER FOR US


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2007, 08:15 AM~8377722
> *Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over.  Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them.  When you get pulled over, immediately:
> • Shut the car off
> • Turn on dome light
> ...



i dont know about that one ive had nothing but negative encounters with cops in my area even when your ridding legit they will take your insurance card and give a ticket for not having it.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'de get pulled over for stupid stuff left and right when I lived in Appleton WI (pop 75,000) where there were only 3 or 4 lowriders. They said I hit a switch one when I didnt have switches on the car at that point, but slapped me with a seatbelt ticket, said I was speeding a lot when they didnt have me on radar or laser and was "tailing" behind me. I got one of those 120 miles away from home. I made a deal over the phone instead because I didnt want to drive all that way 2 more times to go and fight it. I tried fighting another one like that and they said "The officer is trained to do that and his judgement is accurate because he's been on the force for so and so years... blah blah blah" and kept the same ticket. They also gave me a field sobriety test when I had nothing to drink at all and refused to give me a breathalizer. Otherwise I got pulled over for not having a front plate, other times I got pulled over for looking suspicious, and a lot more. These all happened in the Caddy. Never been pulled over in the Jaguar... so you do the math. No problems up here in Green Bay yet though. I've accidently hit switches when cops were around and never got stopped. ridin ass locked up too.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2007, 07:15 AM~8377722
> *Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over.  Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them.  When you get pulled over, immediately:
> • Shut the car off
> • Turn on dome light
> ...


lol yeah i figured he thought i was gonna blast him or something at least he didn't try to shoot me hno: foo must have had nothing better to do stupid dumb fuck bad thing is i didn't even get my chicken that i went for.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 23 2007, 10:57 PM~8376680
> *Yes, I'm reading, Dippinit. I see alot of remarks that appear to be less than truthful from unknowledgable, (instigating), people, but I'll keep my comments to myself.              It's entertaining.
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul , 12:57 AM~~
> *Yes, I'm reading, Dippinit. I see alot of remarks that appear to be less than truthful from unknowledgable, (instigating), people, but I'll keep my comments to myself.              It's entertaining.
> 
> *



terry? :uh:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I beat a ticket that went to trial for operating an unsafe motor vehicle cuz I was locked up. It was dropped. Here in Oregon the law is if 24 inches of tread is showing you need mudflaps but the outside diameter of a 155/80/13 or a 175/70/14 is under that so there is one loop hole. The rear tail lights can be no higher than 74 inches high the front lights 54 inches

*note to big body owners and towncar owners (with high lifts) from Oregon take out your 3rd brake light bulbs


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 24 2007, 12:08 AM~8376762
> *this whole topics ridiculous      cops are dicks no matter what color they are
> black cops pull over white boys out here for  loud music all the time  white cops impound white boys cars and take them to jail for rolling 3 through a corner everytime they get caught  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT ILLEGAL TO HAVE HYDROS. IT'S HOW YOU USE THEM IN YOUR STATE IN THE PUBLIC ROAD AT THE SAME TIME ABUSIVE BIAS OFFICERS TWIST THE BROAD DEFINED LAW TO THEIR PREFERENCE GO ATTACK WHAT THEY PERSONALLY DON'T LIKE. REFER TO SECTION [SHOW AND EVENTS] AND LOOK FOR (CAR SHOW AGAINST RACIST POLICE CHIEF) AND YOU'LL SEE UNDERSTAND WHAT THE MAJORITY IN THIS POST MEAN.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 24 2007, 07:52 AM~8377847
> *YEAH I REMEMBER GETTING PULLED OVER BY 1 COP..HE DIDNT GET OUT OF HIS CAR UNTIL 5 OTHER COP CARS PULLED UP,THEY PULLED ME OUT AT GUN POINT,BASICLY SEARCHED MY WHOLE CAR..THEN HAD THE NERE TO ASK ME TO HIT A COUPLE SWITCHES FOR EM..SO I DID..AND NOW WHEN THEY SEE ME THE JUST WAVE AND DONT FUCK WITH ME..I CAN SEE THEIR POINT OF VIEW ABOUT US..BUT ITS THE STEROTYPE WE HAVE AND IF WE KEEP DOING POSITIVE THINGS HOPEFULLY IT WILL GET BETTER FOR US
> *


NO. IT'S WHEN COPS STOP WATCHING "BOYS IN THE HOOD" AND CHANGE THEIR ATTITUDE AND START LEARNING ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AS PEOPLE WITH FAMILIES AND JOBS LIKE OTHER LAW ABIDING CITIZENS. THEN THE STEREO TYPING WOULD STOP. BUT AS LONG AS THEY ASSUME FROM A FAR WITH A CLOSED MIND WITH NO INTERACTION AGAIN WITH THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THEIR ATTITUDE WILL BE THE SAME. NOW IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT HOW TO MAKE CHANGES WITH THE POLICE RELATIONS INVITE THEM TO A LOWRIDER FUNCTION WITH FAMILIES FROM BOTH PARTIES. BY DOING THIS YOUR OPENING THE DOORS TO UNDERSTANDING SO THEY IN TURN CAN KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A THUG AND A LOWRIDER.AND AS FOR THE POLICE THEY HAVE A RESPONSIBLITY TO KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BECAUSE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS PART OF THE COMMUNITY WHO ARE ALSO TAX PAYERS AND DESERVE FAIR AND EQUAL TREATMENT. IF THEY REFUSE TO ACCEPT KNOWING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THEN THEY AS POLICE OFFICERS ARE NOT DOING POSITIVE THINGS. IT TAKES 2 TO MAKE THINGS GO RIGHT.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2007, 07:15 AM~8377722
> *Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over.  Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them.  When you get pulled over, immediately:
> • Shut the car off
> • Turn on dome light
> ...


TRUE DAT.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gstyle_@Jul 21 2007, 09:46 PM~8361233
> *yo!.. just thought that i would put my 2 cents in on this topic. i,ve been a sheriff's deputy in columbia tennessee for 7 yrs . once agin don't think that we are all jerks but you got more than a few who ruin the game for everybody. i would like to say when in your in ya..  whip you got to drive smart ...even though sometimes it dosen't matter. i've been pulled over 3 times by our city cops in my stock 95 caprice. i think 75% of the time it's all about race.(just my opinion) if there is anybody close by into low-lows... hit up at [email protected] i might need help with my 91  caprice wagon. i'm thinking 2 pumps & 5 batts. keep ya head up and them low-lows bouncein.
> *


IT WOULD BE BENEFICIAL IF OFFICERS LIKE YOURSELF START SCHOOLING YOUR FELLOW OFFICERS ABOUT WHAT THE REAL LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS LIKE AND WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT INSTEAD OF STEREO TYPING WITH BIAS BASED ON RACE AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING. MAYBE THEN OFFICERS WILL GET MORE RESPECT EXCEPT FROM THE RICH AND PRIVELAGED. ARE YOU AN OFFICER THAT'S WILLING TO STAND UP FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OR JUST WANT BE DOWN ON THE OFF TIME?


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i was at the little lowrider kick it spot on western and 76th.... i was talking to a few cats who got tickets because the cops saw their car in a position in another area other than what it was in THIS area.. he got a ticket for having it locked up at the swapmeet.. and dropped on another side of a block 2 block radius....so from what i see..

you basically pay admission to hit a switch.. cuz if a cop sees ur car dropped at the taco bell.. and locked up on the way into a gas station... your gonna get a ticket.. :uh: im in L.A. by the way...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

ghj


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

THATS KINDA FUCD UP HERE IN MILWAUKEE THE COP ASK US TO HIT OUR SWITCH SEE BUT WE'RE COOL WITH THE COPS AROUND HERE THOUGH THEY DONT MESS WITH US. I GUESS THEY'RE MORE LAIDE BACK HERE UNLESS THEY HERE GUN SHOTS THEN THEY ARE LIKE ROACHES WHEN YOU TURN ON THE LIGHTS THEY'RE OUT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 AM~8385667
> *i was at the little lowrider kick it spot on western and 76th.... i was talking to a few cats who got tickets because the cops saw their car in a position in another area other than what it was in THIS area.. he got a ticket for having it locked up at the swapmeet.. and dropped on another side of a block 2 block radius....so from what i see..
> 
> you basically pay admission to hit a switch.. cuz if a cop sees ur car dropped at the taco bell.. and locked up on the way into a gas station... your gonna get a ticket.. :uh: im in L.A. by the way...
> *


IS IT THE SAME COP?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY+Jul 24 2007, 09:52 AM~8377847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks too.

:angry:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i been pulled many many times..... it seems they dont like when the ass end is up.... 1 asshole(cop) said " i was following behind you and all i could think was, what if someone rearended you and hit your gas tank?" the response i was thinking of but thank god i didnt say was something like , "well, dickhead have you seen any of these trucks lifted up 3 feet around here u dumb ass?"


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestrhyda_@Jul 24 2007, 06:47 AM~8377834
> *its just a stereotype of lowriders that we are all gangbangers and drug dealers that is wrong.. sure some cops are dicks and have nothin better to do than harass us,, some are haters and some times we are stupid and get pulled over for hoppn down the street,, it all matters on the cops in ur area,, and sure if that cop has nailed u with dope he gonna be lookn for u cause he know what u do
> *


i know where your comin from... but damn near every wannabe thug gots a g-body and some chinas and runs round doin stupid shit. when a cop pulls over a law abiding person such as some of us they look at us no different than them fools.
its not like this stereotype just started. lowriders have always been misunderstood by the law and sometimes mistakingly assosiated with gangs and drugs for years and its not gonna end anytime soon...
all you can do is DONT GET CAUGHT RIDIN DIRTY!!!!. if your shit is straight they will let you go eventually


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

I was rollin shot gun in my guys regal with 4 pumps chromed out ,undercarriage chromed out,candy paint,his shits cuttin throats ,it was black expo weekend here in indianapolis,cops on every corner,we were at a stop light,all 4s locked up an he has lights shinnin on his undercarriage at night ,3 cops asked him to pull over they wanted to check his ride out,he asked me what should he do,I said just keep rollin,you dont know what they could be up to.WHAT WOULD YOU OTHERS DO IF THAT HAPPENED TO YOU?????????????????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jul 26 2007, 02:02 PM~8397451
> *I was rollin shot gun in my guys regal with 4 pumps chromed out ,undercarriage chromed out,candy paint,his shits cuttin throats ,it was black expo weekend here in indianapolis,cops on every corner,we were at a stop light,all 4s locked up an he has lights shinnin on his undercarriage at night ,3 cops asked him to pull over they wanted to check his ride out,he asked me what should he do,I said just keep rollin,you dont know what they could be up to.WHAT WOULD YOU OTHERS DO IF THAT HAPPENED TO YOU?????????????????
> *


TUFF CALL. IF I CHOSE TO ROLL ON. MY EXCUSE WOULD BE IF HAVE TO: "I DIDN'T SEE YOU OFFICER I WAS CONCENTRATING ON THE ROAD".


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 19 2007, 12:39 PM~8345314
> *i got a ticket for wearing half the seat belt once...i told the cop i was wearing the lower strap and he said he didnt care and that i had to ware the whole thing...i said show me anywhere it says that and ill accept the ticket and sign the ticket and admit i was guilty....he said he recommended i be quiet before he calls for backup and arrests me....so i said thats fine ill only pay half the fine
> he didnt like that but let me go...when i went to court i told the judge what happend and he said well we cant just drop a seatbelt ticket and we really dont want to go to trial over a seatbelt ticket so pay the 10$ fine and be on your way...i said well why not ask the officer who wrote the ticket if i was wearing my lap belt....so he called him in and asked him.....ticket was dropped....made the cop look like a dumbass....he wasnt happy....
> *


JUSTICE AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

cops are not that tough out here, i was at a car show rollin in my buddys s10 on bags, we had parked it sidewayz, 2 cops inspected the truck from top to bottom making it look like they were admiring it, all they did was shake their heads and walk away. i just hope they dont say anything when i get my 59 on juice out and rollin.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:16 AM~8396572
> *IS IT THE SAME COP?
> *


yep


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 27 2007, 03:26 PM~8407657
> *yep
> *


OK BRO  . YOU PROBABLY MISSED MY EARLIER STATEMENTS AND YOUR WELCOME TO LOOK BACK AT THEM WHEN HAVE TIME IN THIS TOPIC. BUT AS FOR THE OFFICER. IF YOU CAN SHOW AND HAVE WITNESSES ACCOUNTS THAT YOUR CONSTANTLY BEING FOLLOWED AND HARRASSED BY THE SAME OFFICER. (VIDEO AND PICTURES OF OFFICER) WOULD BE A BIG PLUS  . YOU CAN FILE A COMPLAINT AT THEIR STATION WITH WRITTEN WITNESS STATEMENTS. YOU CAN CLAIM SEGREGATION, HARRASSMENT, AND STALKING. IF THE OFFICER CONTINUES WITH OUT THE DEPARTMENTS HELP YOU CAN FILE A RESTRAINING ORDER AGAINST THAT OFFICER FOR STALKING AND HARASSMENT TOWARDS YOU AND OUR FAMILY. THIS ALSO GOES ON THE OFFICERS RECORD JEAPORDIZING HIS CHANCE OF PROMOTION AND IF WORSE JEAPODIZING HIS JOB AND DUTIES IF MORE COMPLAINTS FOM HIM ADD TO YOUR COMPLAINTS. TRUST ME THE OFFICER DON'T WANT THAT ESPECIALLY THIS DAY AND AGE OF THE POLICE IMAGE ON THIN ICE OF PUBLIC TRUST.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gstyle_@Jul 21 2007, 09:46 PM~8361233
> *yo!.. just thought that i would put my 2 cents in on this topic. i,ve been a sheriff's deputy in columbia tennessee for 7 yrs . once agin don't think that we are all jerks but you got more than a few who ruin the game for everybody. i would like to say when in your in ya..  whip you got to drive smart ...even though sometimes it dosen't matter. i've been pulled over 3 times by our city cops in my stock 95 caprice. i think 75% of the time it's all about race.(just my opinion) if there is anybody close by into low-lows... hit up at [email protected] i might need help with my 91  caprice wagon. i'm thinking 2 pumps & 5 batts. keep ya head up and them low-lows bouncein.
> *


GSTYLE. WE STILL DON'T HERE FROM YOU.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 19 2007, 10:02 AM~8344668
> *It is kind of funny. I lived in the northern cali area and the only times I have been pulled over is if they see the car in motion and me hitting switches while sitting in the driver seat. Or if the car sits too low and the car scrapes the ground. Also, if the car is locked up, they can see if you have shocks or not. Other than that, I have never been pulled over for being to bouncy or anything like that.  :biggrin:
> *


  damm your lucky


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

In illinois there cant be no more than 3 inch difference in the bumpers and the license plate has to be a minimum of 12"s from the roadway...


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2007, 06:38 PM~8409433
> *OK BRO  . YOU PROBABLY MISSED MY EARLIER STATEMENTS AND YOUR WELCOME TO LOOK BACK AT THEM WHEN HAVE TIME IN THIS TOPIC. BUT AS FOR THE OFFICER. IF YOU CAN SHOW AND HAVE WITNESSES ACCOUNTS THAT YOUR CONSTANTLY BEING FOLLOWED AND HARRASSED BY THE SAME OFFICER. (VIDEO AND PICTURES OF OFFICER) WOULD BE A BIG PLUS  . YOU CAN FILE A COMPLAINT AT THEIR STATION WITH WRITTEN WITNESS STATEMENTS. YOU CAN CLAIM SEGREGATION, HARRASSMENT, AND STALKING. IF THE OFFICER CONTINUES WITH OUT THE DEPARTMENTS HELP YOU CAN FILE A RESTRAINING ORDER AGAINST THAT OFFICER FOR STALKING AND HARASSMENT TOWARDS YOU AND OUR FAMILY. THIS ALSO GOES ON THE OFFICERS RECORD JEAPORDIZING HIS CHANCE OF PROMOTION AND IF WORSE JEAPODIZING HIS JOB AND DUTIES IF MORE COMPLAINTS FOM HIM ADD TO YOUR COMPLAINTS. TRUST ME THE OFFICER DON'T WANT THAT ESPECIALLY THIS DAY AND AGE OF THE POLICE IMAGE ON THIN ICE OF PUBLIC TRUST.
> *


oh i defintly read ur other post!!! good shyt.. ill take into that if it happens 2 me


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

i guess it deppends on the cop we were cruzin one night and a cop pulled us over and said he saw us hoppin we just went over a speed bump he was a real dick thought we where drug dealers and wanted to search the car. He was a younger guy then the next day we talk to this cop we know and he said he was being a prick and ask if thee car did 3 wheel we said yeah and he asked if we would do it for him we where like yea no doubt so he pulled over to the side and we did 3 in the parking lot he said that it was cool never seen anything like it :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok i get pulled over yesterday by a couple of Bicycle Cocks i mean cops.. lol.. I thought they were stopping me becuz my rear bumper was too low.. They stopped me for loud music.. (So They Say) So i asked how was my music loud when im on the phone.. They even asked me to hang up the phone and turn the car off.. Never told me to turn it down.. So like a idiot i argued with them about my music being too loud and finally i told him if my music was loud write me a ticket.. He knew he was in the wrong so he let me go.. Pinche Bike Putos... 

My homeboi Got a fat ticket tho.. For loud music on a factory stereo.. No amp no subs.. But the funniest Part was when the cop told him he was gonna give him a ticket for his radio, he told the cop, " No thanks, ill keep my radio" At First i didnt catch on but when the cop got mad i figured it out..


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

back in the day I was meeting some friends at local eatery. I told them to wait out front because I had something to show them. I had just juiced my caddy and noone had seen it yet. It was a fairly dead night in terms of traffic and ppl but I was still being quite cautious for cops. As I approached the parking lot fully locked up, I turned in sharp and performed the craziest rolling 3wheel, draggin bumper and all...I was very pleased to see the astonished faces of all my friends because I knew they had never saw a 3 wheel in person b4, only to discover the looks on their faces was due to the fact that a cop was right behind me.

Two officers were in the cruiser a young one and an old one, so I prepared to get ass-fucked by the old one and try to plead to the young one. It was to my suprise that the young officer wanted my head on a platter and the old one was trying to cut me a break...Both officers were under the impression I had turned the corner so fast that I almost flipped my car, I tryed to explain that I can do it by hitting a switch. 

The young cop try to charge me with careless driving, I advised the officer that I would fight that ticket because I was on public property when 3 wheeling and public property does not apply to the traffic act, so he said "ya your right, give me back that ticket, now I will charge you with dangerous driving and that applies to public property and since its a criminal offence **pulls out the cuffs and cuffs me** you are going to jail" 

--->longer story short: the old cop talked the young one into letting me off with an unsafe turn ticket, then pulled me aside in front of the rookie cop and told me to not pay the ticket and just write a test at the station instead, then followed up by saying "Now show me what this thing can do!" **hit switches in the parking lot, the old cop got a kick out of it as the rookie sat in the passenger seat of the car right fuckin pissed, it was :biggrin: priceless :biggrin: ...safe to say I don't want to run into that young cop now when he is solo :uh: "

moral of the story: "When you lose your rearview mirror from hopping, replace it right away as it is your #1 tool in avoiding 3-wheeling infront of cops!" 

**that is unless you have eyes in the back of your head** I obviously don't :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

any cop that is in lowridering in any way is just plain fakin the funk


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

We don't have strict laws on juice here in AZ.
You can hit switches as long as you are not exceeding 15 mph or traveling thru an intersection. But asshole cops will still harrass you for no reason.

The very first day i had my 95 Lincoln(stock) on 13's i left the driveway, rolled about 2-3 blocks and next thing i know i get lit up on by an undercover in a tan f150 and right along with him 4 other under covers pull up with him all have their guns out yelling and creeping up to the car slowly. I have no idea what that one was about. :dunno: 

About 2 weeks ago i got pulled over in my delta, me and my partner was just fuckin having a good time cruizing when i notice a cop behind me. The cop followed us foreverrrrr i wasn't hitting them or nothing, i finally got pissed off and when we stopped at a light i just started hittin on them like crazy cuz i new the cop couldn't do shit about it. He pulls me over saying it was because he "didn't like my driving habits", takes my license and my partners who was just sitting shotgun and just starts to harass us. We both have Arizona licenses, Arizona plates on front and back of the vehicle and the first thing the cops says was "where you guys from." Its just dumb stupid shit

And it aint a race thing because im white!(bald, goatee and tatted tho) 

Gotta be careful though because i just finished driving school last weekend and if i get another ticket within the next 12 months ill lose my license for a while. Its got me sweatin every time i get in the ride!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Aug 8 2007, 11:09 AM~8503857
> *We don't have strict laws on juice here in AZ.
> You can hit switches as long as you are not exceeding 15 mph or traveling thru an intersection. But asshole cops will still harrass you for no reason.
> 
> ...


he was stereotyping and was wanting to know what set/hood your from cuz the licence already says where you live


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> ....., Arizona plates on front and back of the vehicle and the first thing the cops says was "where you guys from.
> 
> I call bullshit on this, AZ only issues 1 license plate for a car.
> :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i got pulled over last night in my monte that isn't juiced, cop was asking me all sorts of questions, how long had i owned the car, where did you get your rims etc :uh: 

I've found if you just act cool with them, they'll let you go on your way after fucking with you for a bit :dunno:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> > ....., Arizona plates on front and back of the vehicle and the first thing the cops says was "where you guys from.
> >
> > I call bullshit on this, AZ only issues 1 license plate for a car.
> > :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> *i got issued 2 plates but 1 tag as you only need one on the back. although it might have been cuz i ordered personlized plates. i used the second one as a decoratoin
> *



EXACTLY, mine are custom plates, only 1 set of tags. But i was either gonna throw an AZ flag plate up or the other set of personals, i decided to put the personals on


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 8 2007, 08:23 PM~8508406
> *i got pulled over last night in my monte that isn't juiced, cop was asking me all sorts of questions, how long had i owned the car, where did you get your rims etc :uh:
> 
> I've found if you just act cool with them, they'll let you go on your way after fucking with you for a bit  :dunno:
> *


Very true... :yes:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

The only way a car can be called unsafe is if a mechanical engineer says its unsafe. Im a mechanical engineer and ive ridden on bags and hydros for years. No one can argue hydros with me.


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

If hydraulics on cars were illegal; there would be no 18 wheelers or dump trucks or even garbage trucks. The next time a cop pulls you over because your ride has hydraulics, tell them to take the hydraulics off the city buses for the handicapped. And then tell him to fuck off :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics_@Aug 9 2007, 01:23 PM~8513765
> *If hydraulics on cars were illegal; there would be no 18 wheelers or dump trucks or even garbage trucks. The next time a PIG pulls you over because your ride has hydraulics, tell them to take the hydraulics off the city buses for the handicapped. And then tell him to fuck off :biggrin:
> *


Ummm...that'll definitely earn you a fix it ticket for every violation the cop can find :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8513845
> *Ummm...that'll definitely earn you a fix it ticket for every violation the cop can find :uh:
> *


or get you arrested


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

shit i got popped last saturday. vice pulls me over and askes for my id. i forgot it in my work van and he tells me to get out i'm going to jail. dude was an asshole from jump street. he started writing tickets like they were goin out of style. so i called my grandfather who is a county sheriff and basically tells the cop to fuck off and leave me alone. the cop only wrote me a ticket for not having my id. then when i staqrted driving away my grandfather calls me back, and tells me that he knew the guy, and that he was harrasing me and he would make sure it never happened again. fuc$in cops. when they come around i leave. when they tell me to come here i act like i didn't hear them. i stay as far from them as possable. i don't care if somebody shot up my house, i still wont talk to them.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 02:12 PM~8514114
> *or get you arrested
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics+Aug 9 2007, 02:23 PM~8513765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 not to mention the theory don't make sense there's quite a bit of difference between a hydraulic dump truck bed to having hydraulics for suspension.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8513845
> *Ummm...that'll definitely earn you a fix it ticket for every violation the cop can find :uh:
> *


Disorderly Conduct


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah my uncle is a police officer for the force and i had and at that time i had a 93 fleetwood with 14x7's and he gave me a what is called a CLEAT sticker to on the right had side of my back windsheild to let police officers know that i am ken to a police officer and one day i was drive home from my college classes and got into a car wreck..police pull up and ask me why i have a CLEAT sticker on my car they asked me who was my uncle i told them and they still gave me shit about it just because the CLEAT sticker was an a lowrider.......!!!!! dudes were just ignorant...!!! I bet if i was in a hotrod they would not of said anything....


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

One time here in NYC, some fucking narc's pulled my cousin chato and me over, I though these Dt's pulled us over cause we were gangmembers, but instead it was to see how my BelAir did a pankcake.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 9 2007, 09:17 PM~8516312
> *One time here in NYC, some fucking narc's pulled my cousin chato and me over, I though these Dt's pulled us over cause we were gangmembers, but instead it was to see how my BelAir did a pankcake.
> *


 :uh: everyone is always getting pulled over by a cop who wants to see the juice work.... :uh:


----------



## crushedmonte420 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics_@Aug 9 2007, 01:23 PM~8513765
> *If hydraulics on cars were illegal; there would be no 18 wheelers or dump trucks or even garbage trucks. The next time a cop pulls you over because your ride has hydraulics, tell them to take the hydraulics off the city buses for the handicapped. And then tell him to fuck off :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: in md if u dont historic tags or street rod they can tow ur car 4 operating an unsafe motor vehicle b/c the suspension has been modified from its factory settings. but just maybe if u dont act like an ass they will let u go with sum kinda stupid ticket with a lil fine


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

cops here in cleveland don't care. u rollin in a lolo your up to no good period. dosen't matter how nice they still fuck with you every way they can. but if you rollin on 24's they don't care. haven't they learened yet that, that's the thing to do to your ride.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

thats true there not illegal in newyork if ur not using them in motion


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

just caught this the otherday, i was just minding my own business, my switch box hadnt been touched all day :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 11:27 PM~8517713
> *:uh: everyone is always getting pulled over by a cop who wants to see the juice work.... :uh:
> *



not me :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

my homie got pulled over the other day coming to my house he called and told me "a well i almost made it....." i went out side thinking he broke something took 3 cops to pull him over i guess, looked like they were trying to find a reason to say they pulled him over, they ended up telling him the bumpers could only be between 4.5"-22" off the ground :cheesy: and yesterday me and a couple of other low lows got kicked out of the mall parking lot at night for just standing next to our rides said she would start arresting people if she had to tell us again :uh: but nothing was said to the little ricers around this shit kinda sucks but we left and came back later and didn't see the cop again.

and no i don't use periods........he he he its just a giant sentence :0


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

in 4 years only ticket i have gotten on my low low were 1 for having %5 window tint in my big body all around. ( wich the officer forgot to put on the ticket what it was for so i got dismissed) and the 2nd was for no seatbelt wich was just a warning ticket. I drive inches offf the ground or locked up and no problems yet.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics_@Aug 9 2007, 03:23 PM~8513765
> *If hydraulics on cars were illegal; there would be no 18 wheelers or dump trucks or even garbage trucks. The next time a cop pulls you over because your ride has hydraulics, tell them to take the hydraulics off the city buses for the handicapped. And then tell him to fuck off :biggrin:
> *


then make your one phone call for bail :uh:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i think im gonna have to hire ron as my laywer for any tickets i get for my car lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 19 2007, 02:49 AM~8342868
> *u won them because your white homie.............If i tell the judge some shit like that he'll slap an extra fine for wasting his time............... :biggrin:
> *


thats a straight shot to the supreme court. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 18 2007, 10:10 PM~8340937
> *i got pulled over one time for having the back locked up and the front all the way down.  the cop said " got the ass end a little high don't you?"  so i hit the switch and let it down then made the ride stock height.  he took two steps back, looked at the front then the back and said "well i guess that works too".  there wasn't shit he could do.  they can only get you for altering the height of a vehicle in motion around here.  the'll still pull you over to talk shit though.  got stopped another time just so they could check out my ride.  another cop told me my music was too loud, he said "next time i hear your stereo it better be Wu Tang Clan".  then he just dipped out.  that one really fucked me up! :rofl:
> *


sounds like i need to move to indiana


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 8 2007, 02:09 AM~8744132
> *just caught this the otherday, i was just minding my own business, my switch box hadnt been touched all day :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf did he mark tires for?-


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

About a month ago, I drove past 2 cops locked up (they were going the other way), then about 2 minutes later another cop turned right and drove next to me (while locked up) for a few mins. I also had expired plates. Didnt pull me over though.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Nov 29 2007, 04:37 AM~9329390
> *wtf did he mark tires for?-
> *


Too small. :uh:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

I HAD A COP PULL ME OVER IN MY 64 A WHILE BACK BECAUSE I HAD THE FRONT DOWN AND THE ASS UP HE SAID "I CAN SEE UR GAS TANK" I SAID "UR LOOKIN AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRUNK THAT LOOKS LIKE A GAS TANK"..SO HE LOOKS AGAIN ,,OH OK HE SAID...I DROPED IT DOWN AND TOOK OFF...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I've gotten pulled a few time sin my day.. most recently just down in Albany on a main st. I had the King Linc out for its inaugural run with the new motor. I was making a right and busted a big ass three and stayed up for like 2 blocks. Before I know it cop is behind me, lights on. I stop and drop it and 2 cops approach me. I say to the first cop on pass side "How are you today officer" and he says "better than you are" lol I'm like oh shit. So then another local cop is at my door and hes like "what exactly are you guys doing tonight?" I explain I just got the car finished and I'm just out enjoying it. He says "does the car hop?" and I explained to him that it did and he said cool. Another cop car pulls up along side me in the other lane and says "I just saw them out on Central Ave. and shouts MAKE IT HOP!" The guy at my dorr is like "go ahead" So i do and they are wicked cool about it and just explain to me "listen i dont really care what you do but theres other cops aroudn that might so just be careful" 

All in all, the cops around here are very friendly, especially when I'm respectful, and don't roll around like a gangster.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

YEAH I HEAR THAT!!!


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 8 2007, 02:31 PM~8746253
> *in 4 years only ticket i have gotten on my low low were 1 for having %5 window tint in my big body all around. ( wich the officer forgot to put on the ticket what it was for so i got dismissed) and the 2nd was for no seatbelt wich was just a warning ticket. I drive inches offf the ground or locked up and no problems yet.
> *


 Damn u lucky :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . but what about that time....

What's up Joker?


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Oh wait! yall going to trip off this one. Me and my dude was dippin' downtown Memphis (u get 2 trips thats it, seen more then twice u gettin a ticket), we hadn't even gotten there yet and my dude gets pull over by a bicycle cop,dats right a cop on a bicycle rollin down Union.He had his heat on him, but he was legit(lics. to carry). Man this cop acted a plum nut on him,parking the bicycle in front of his lo-lo, waving the pistol in the air ,yellin' we got a gun, man you should've seen people darting into the stores.And all the time,I'm behind him rollin,well that was until he point back @ me,he sent another cop back to me asking for usually, well I had just moved, and my tags was out the month prior. Got a ticket for registraton and no insur. Got all that strait now, DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO HAVE ALL MY DUCKS IN A ROW.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Nov 29 2007, 02:46 PM~9332850
> *He had his heat on him, but he was legit(lics. to carry). Man this cop acted a plum nut on him,parking the bicycle in front of his lo-lo, waving the pistol in the air ,yellin' we got a gun, man you should've seen people darting into the stores.*


yeah that shit gets old after a few dozen times. I bet the cop asked him where he stold it from huh? I swear they should pay me minimum wage for every bit of my time they waste...

I always see a cop, riding locked or near scraping and try to nudge the switch a bit before i get to close thinking I can get it to a 'better' height before he notices,lol.


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 19 2007, 08:18 AM~8344086
> *HAHAHAHh funny story guys, i have a few, only had juice less than a week, i was in a huge walking park thing, where theres a cruize strip.. so there was this park police, sittin there lookin for speeders.. i creeped right passed him and i figured he had a crown vic and i had a crown vic, what the heck, spur of the moment so i hit a switch.. then pulled right behind me and pulled me over, gave me a warning sayin hes gonna tow it next time if i dont ride stock height.. im like blah.. then one time on a busy ass strip full of clubs and restaurant. i slowly crepped passed a cop car, he was going on the opposite direction, and we slowly passed by, hes like "nice car, wanna trade?" aha then im like " does yours come with a badge?" haha and one time,  i was just cruzin with the lady friend, looking for directions to this fest that my town was havin, and there were a few cop cars blockin off a site street, and so i pulled up, talked very friendly asked them directions, then i slowly backed up and turned the other way, but as i as turning they read my plate "IT HOPS" and i had a crown vic! so hes like "make it hop" so i did my thang, and half a block down another parked cop car was chillin and the guy just eye fucked me mAd!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you should be arrested for putting hydros on a crown vic! :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Nov 29 2007, 04:44 PM~9333396
> *:uh: you should be arrested for putting hydros on a crown vic! :biggrin:
> *


What's wrong with a crown vic? Post your ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

ive been pulled over 4 times in my ride...when it was still rollin :biggrin: once....for having the music too loud on my way to school in the morning(b4 it was lifted) second time i was already lifted and was leaving my old car clubs picnic...it was a hug picnic/show at whittier narrows. People where gettin pulled over left and right, cops in riot gear, cars being towed...well as i was pulling out, came to a dip, and i had the car slammed....so i slightly tapped it to raise it up a bit....just then i get swooped on. cop said,"you know y i pulled you over....license and registration" i was just like "yeah, my bad, i just wanted to clear the dip"...gave him what he asked for and he walks to the front of the car......he comes back to me and says "since you didnt smart mouth me like the rest of these guys right away, im only gonna give you a fix it ticket for your license plate cause you have it covered..." i was like DAMN, thanks! i got off that one. Third time i was cruisin back home down Whittier Blvd. locked up, so i slammed it to the ground......and the light right after a cop pulls out a shopping center right behind me and pulls me over.... It was and asian cop and a white cop. The asian cop was a dick, the white cop was cool. The asian cop flashed his light on my dash, on my center consel looking for the switch panel.....and got on his knees too try and look in the wheel well but the car was way too low. so he just gave me a ticket for lowered suspension. Lucky for me i had pushed my switch panel under the seat after lowering it :biggrin: so i just had to put it stock height and got it written off. Last time i was with my homie frank driving home locked up and a sheriff got behind me....pulls me over as soon as we made the left turn....lucky for my my homie was a former marine and so was the cop.....so he let me off. :biggrin: i was always lucky...knock on wood


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

cops can do whatever they want!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

the bottom line is, when ya in your low low you cant be trippin, just one lowrider out there can put a bad name on all lowriders  and i dont want lowriding to be gone by the time i get a ride an able to hit the switch :cheesy:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Nov 30 2007, 03:24 PM~9342138
> *the bottom line is, when ya in your low low you cant be trippin, just one lowrider out there can put a bad name on all lowriders   and i dont want lowriding to be gone by the time i get a ride an able to hit the switch  :cheesy:
> *


most cops out there are already associating lows with gangs and drugs. sure, you can do stupid shit to reenforce that for them but when your minding your own and obeying the law they wanna fuck with you anyway what you gonna do? im not gonna be a little bitch and take my ticket and shut up.
lowriding my be a big part of some of our lives but its a small community as a whole. some people dont, cant and probly never will understand what lowriding is about.
your gonna get fucked with sooner or later. wether you provoke it or not is up to you


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

My brother-in-law has a 78 El Camino single pump to the nose and for the rear end he got some air shocks and hooked em up to the A/C air pump so when he turns on da A/C the rear end goes up. Anyways he's been pulled over tons of times especially back in the day when San Diego was infested with lowriders and Highland Ave would get packed bumper to bumper. He was always lucky that no cop ever caught him hopping the ElCo. When he'd get pulled over he'd either lift or lower the rear end to show them the air suspension (which by da way doesn't go up or down fast at all) then he'd tell em he has da same thing up front but that he didn't wanna show it to them because it takes a very very long time for it to go back up cuz of all the weight of the engine. Lucky for him they've always believed him. Lately he's been wanting to juice the rear end but he says he always thinks twice because that's the reason he's never gotten a ticket. I've never been pulled over in the mustang, I used to get pulled over when I drove around in my Monte Carlo. In my opinion the cops do choose who they wanna stop. My oldest brother had an 82 Monte Carlo and he used to get harrassed by da cops every single week, no bullshit. He had a candy paint on it, frame an all the undercarriage was sprayed glossy black, interior was vinyl which he'd had done himself, da car was clean inside and out and looked damn good but da cops still harrassed him. He never talked back, always showed the cops respect but still he got tickets like crazy. San Diego cops never gave him any problems but the National City cops were fuckin assholes all of em. Only reason they would stop him was for being a mexican in a lowrider, plain and simple.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i used to get pulled over just cause the cops wanted to take a look at my car and asked about the painter... and also was pulled over and asked to hit switches for them. they never really gave me a problem. but it all depends on the city youre in because my homies have gotten tickets for it and my sister got a "obstruction of traffic" in her car just because it was on center golds with paint and interior and hydros at a red light. this was yearssssss ago. back in like 02.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 4 2007, 08:07 AM~9364288
> *most cops out there are already associating lows with gangs and drugs. sure, you can do stupid shit to reenforce that for them but when your minding your own and obeying the law they wanna fuck with you anyway what you gonna do? im not gonna be a little bitch and take my ticket and shut up.
> lowriding my be a big part of some of our lives but its a small community as a whole. some people dont, cant and probly never will understand what lowriding is about.
> your gonna get fucked with sooner or later. wether you provoke it or not is up to you
> *


yea, and thats because the guys who be doing drugs and are gang affiliated assosiated them selves with low lows, and like mentioned, race has alot to do with it, you should see the coppas here, they so racist against wogs :angry:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

wtf is a wog?


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

all i have to say is F*CK A COP! all they are is normal people with too much power. some want to protect and serve but after a while they dont care anymore and then they start abusing there powers and start fucking with people who arnt doing anything but living their own lives. COPS love fucking with LOWRIDERS and GRAFFITI ARTIST because they know they can do shit and get away with it because no one will listen. 
Fuck a cop no matter the color they show up late when you need them and show up early when you dont want them there :nicoderm:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i got stopped by a cap with the back locked up , he told me i had a exposed gas tank , witch i guess is illegal i dont know , and my rear bumper is past the legal hight for bumpers in ohio, no ticket he just told me to drop it down


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

any thing with a nice car can get you pulled over . but they have nothing else to do. so let them have there fun :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Dec 5 2007, 12:57 AM~9377498
> *any thing with a nice car can get you pulled over . but they have nothing else to do. so let them have there fun  :biggrin:
> *


no, with a customized car that young people drive. I have another nice car (jaguar xj) and I can pass a cop going 7 over and not get a ticket, or floor it onto the highway and they dont even turn and look.


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

cops fuk wit lo lows


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Back in the King & Story days i used to get pulled over every weekend........even though i would try my best not to hit the switches when a popo was around. I remember getting pulled over and my 62 would be leaning to the side, and the cop would say shit like "hey there is something wrong with your car"

How are the cops nowadays about "Batteries not being properly venalated?' i used to get that shit all the time......besides the usual SMALL TIRES, UNSAFE VEHECH, TOO LOW, 

i guess the shit will never change.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

"You say we're in a gang? Well you in a gang too, the difference is a badge and the government behind you..."

I'm just glad the cops have been nice to me lately. The last 2 times I got pulled over, they said i was swerving or something, and i just showed them my 10" chain wheel and said "I've been havin steerer box problems and this doesnt help either" and they think I'm actually gonna fix it,lol." I like when they say something like "This thing sits pretty low,doesnt it" when your sitting about halfway up, lol, you just wonder if you should tell them the crossmember sits on the ground.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

for the last 5 or 6 months straight i have had to go to court one or two times per month to fight tickets for the car being to low and for having my bumper over 28 inches off the ground, my last ticket they got me for my bumper being more then 48 inches off the ground so when i go to court i hope the cop dose not show up, normaly i get out of all my tickets becuse the cops have no proof but this cop was smart he took pictures so i might be screwed


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

NOT TRUE. IF U LIVE IN A RICH WHITE NEIGHBORHOOD THE COPS COME RUNNIN LIKE CHEETAHS AND SHIT I'VE SEEN IT HAPPEN. DA CONSTRUCTION COMPANY I WORK FOR BUILDS HOUSES IN LA JOLLA (ONE OF THE RICHEST NEIGHBORHOODS IN SAN DIEGO). ONE DAY I WAS LEAVING DA CONSTRUCTION SITE WHICH IS IN A GATED COMMUNITY (PEOPLE ALREADY LIVE IN SOME OF DA HOMES) AND MY BOSS WANTED TO SEE ME HOP DA CAR SO I DID. NO MORE THAN 2 MINUTES LATER I WAS PULLING OUT OF THE FRONT GATES WHEN THE COPS SWARMED IN LIKE SWAT AND SHIT ASKING ME TO GET OUT OF MY CAR, HANDS IN DA AIR FACE DOWN ON DA GROUND ALL DAT BULLSHIT. APPARENTLY ONE OF THE HOME OWNERS (I KNOW WHO IT IS TOO SOME FUCKING ANNOYING ASS OLD MAN WHO COMPLAINS ABOUT EVERYTHING) CALLED IN AND SAID THERE WERE GANG BANGERS HOPPING LOWRIDERS IN THE COMMUNITY AND THEY WERE LOOKING FOR TROUBLE, AMONG OTHER THINGS. NEVER FOUND OUT EXACTLLY WUT HE TOLD THEM. LUCKY FOR ME MY BOSS WAS PULLING OUT WHEN THEY HAD HANDCUFFED ME SO HE WAS ABLE TO CLEAR EVERYTHING UP. FUCKERS WERE GUNNA TAKE ME TO JAIL AND TOW MY FUCKIN RIDE. MY BOSS TOLD THAT OLD FART NOT TO BE DOING THAT AND THAT I WORK THERE. SO NOW EVERYTIME I SEE THAT FUCKER I GO CRAZY ON DA SWITCHES :biggrin: FUCK EM I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



> _Originally posted by lowriter+Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9377078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 5 2007, 02:00 AM~9370291
> *wtf is a wog?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVRnfsn0Yk&feature=related

any one who is australian ethnic like greek, italian and any thing esle around the medaterainian sea, wog is the racist word towards australian ethnics used by aussies, because of all the racism, it has turned it around, now we are proud to be wog and aussies dont like it


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 6 2007, 01:10 AM~9386317
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVRnfsn0Yk&feature=related
> 
> any one who is australian ethnic like greek, italian and any thing esle around the medaterainian sea, wog is the racist word towards australian ethnics used by aussies, because of all the racism, it has turned it around, now we are proud to be wog and aussies dont like it
> *


ok...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 6 2007, 03:10 AM~9386317
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVRnfsn0Yk&feature=related
> 
> any one who is australian ethnic like greek, italian and any thing esle around the medaterainian sea, wog is the racist word towards australian ethnics used by aussies, because of all the racism, it has turned it around, now we are proud to be wog and aussies dont like it
> *


Interesting. So is that a racist term devised by the English who were sent there as prisoners, or the actual natives? BTW, we have *** as a derogatory term in the US.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> shit here in TEXAS they get us for illegally altering a vschile but yet u got them big ass 4x4 driving up and down and that shit aint factory  aint that some shit :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :uh: 
well u got fucked,
i went to jail for 3wheeling in front of a pig
went to see the judge,and he said by tx. law you cant 
change the sups.in motion,but if i was at a stand still
such a red light or stop sign it would of been fine.
so i did the 6 days in city jail had the wifey pick me up
and 3wheeled out the jail's parken lot.
:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

6 days in lockdown for a 3-wheel???  Damn...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THIS REMINDS ME OF THIS CINCO DE MAYO 07. I GOT PULLED OVER FOR CROSSING A SOLID WHITE LINE ON THE TURNING LANE. THE COP WAS BEEING A DICK. FIRST HE ASKED: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THIS POOR CAR? I RESPONDED ON THE COOL TELLING HIM SOME THINGS I'VE DONE TO THE CAR, BUT HE INTERRUPTED AND ASKED WHY? THEN FOR MY LICENSE. ON THE PICTURE MY HEAD IS SHAVED BUT I HAD HAIR THAT DAY. SO HE SAID THAT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ME & ASKED "WHY DID YOU LET YOUR HAIR GROW?" HE WAS BEEING SARCASTIC WHEN HE ASKED ME IF I HAD AT LEAST ONE CREDIT CARD IN MY WALLET-SO I GAVE HIM FOUR. HE STRUGGLED HOLDING THE CARDS, ID & INSURANCE-SO HE GAVE THEM BACK-TOOK A GOOD LOOK AT MY CAR AND TOLD ME MY WINDOW TINT WAS TOO DARK. THEN HE WROTE ME A TICKET FOR ILLEGAL WINDOW TINT, GANG SIGN ON THE BACK (((A "SHOCKER" STICKER))) :dunno: , AND CROSSING SOLID WHITE LINE. THAT WAS COOL BUT WHAT GOT ME BOILING WAS WHEN HE TOLD ME: "I WOULD HAVE JUST WARNED YOU IF YOU WERE A REGULAR CITIZEN!" I LOOKED BACK AND ASKED "WHAT??". HE SAID: "YEA, I WOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN YOU A TICKET IF YOU WEREN'T A GANGSTER." :banghead:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Thats shits rediculous.... ims ure you can prove in court you're not a gangster and then file a claim against his uneducated ass.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Thats shits rediculous.... ims ure you can prove in court you're not a gangster and then file a claim against his uneducated ass.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

fucking lil back to its ol tricks again


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 PM~9387684
> *
> 
> THIS REMINDS ME OF THIS CINCO DE MAYO 07. I GOT PULLED OVER FOR CROSSING A SOLID WHITE LINE ON THE TURNING LANE. THE COP WAS BEEING A DICK. FIRST HE ASKED: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THIS POOR CAR? I RESPONDED ON THE COOL TELLING HIM SOME THINGS I'VE DONE TO THE CAR, BUT HE INTERRUPTED AND ASKED WHY? THEN FOR MY LICENSE. ON THE PICTURE MY HEAD IS SHAVED BUT I HAD HAIR THAT DAY. SO HE SAID THAT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ME & ASKED "WHY DID YOU LET YOUR HAIR GROW?" HE WAS BEEING SARCASTIC WHEN HE ASKED ME IF I HAD AT LEAST ONE CREDIT CARD IN MY WALLET-SO I GAVE HIM FOUR. HE STRUGGLED HOLDING THE CARDS, ID & INSURANCE-SO HE GAVE THEM BACK-TOOK A GOOD LOOK AT MY CAR AND TOLD ME MY WINDOW TINT WAS TOO DARK. THEN HE WROTE ME A TICKET FOR ILLEGAL WINDOW TINT, GANG SIGN ON THE BACK (((A "SHOCKER" STICKER))) :dunno: , AND CROSSING SOLID WHITE LINE. THAT WAS COOL BUT WHAT GOT ME BOILING WAS WHEN HE TOLD ME: "I WOULD HAVE JUST WARNED YOU IF YOU WERE A REGULAR CITIZEN!" I LOOKED BACK AND ASKED "WHAT??". HE SAID: "YEA, I WOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN YOU A TICKET IF YOU WEREN'T A GANGSTER." :banghead:
> *


LOL..Where'd you get the shocker sticker? I saw that on a car before and LOL. I want one! :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hey badass, how you been man? its been a reaaaal long time since i seen you.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 12:14 AM~9387288
> *Interesting.  So is that a racist term devised by the English who were sent there as prisoners, or the actual natives?  BTW, we have *** as a derogatory term in the US.
> *


yea, the term is aimed at greeks and italians and all those kind of natios that came here and wer born here, the aussies say you flew here, we grew here. but if they knew their history they sailed here as convicts. i got nothing against aussies as i am part aussie cause i was born here. But any cop that sees a ehtinic guy in a done up car, they will pull em over and as soon as they see the ethnic name they will give a ticket for some bull shit reason or start acting all racist


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 6 2007, 11:55 PM~9394472
> *yea, the term is aimed at greeks and italians and all those kind of natios that came here and wer born here, the aussies say you flew here, we grew here. but if they knew their history they sailed here as convicts. i got nothing against aussies as i am part aussie cause i was born here. But any cop that sees a ehtinic guy in a done up car, they will pull em over and as soon as they see the ethnic name they will give a ticket for some bull shit reason or start acting all racist
> *


you can't always tell though. I have an albanian friend who doesn't look it one bit.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 8 2007, 12:12 AM~9395642
> *you can't always tell though.  I have an albanian friend who doesn't look it one bit.
> *


yea, i bag the shit outta my brother cause he looks nothing like me, i got dark features, he is the opposite, he got blue eyes, light brown hair so just to piss him off i call him an aussie and he hates it :roflmao: but then again both my parents are full greek so its weird how you can go back many generations and get features from other family members like your grandparents and so on


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 7 2007, 02:00 AM~9387684
> *
> 
> THIS REMINDS ME OF THIS CINCO DE MAYO 07. I GOT PULLED OVER FOR CROSSING A SOLID WHITE LINE ON THE TURNING LANE. THE COP WAS BEEING A DICK. FIRST HE ASKED: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THIS POOR CAR? I RESPONDED ON THE COOL TELLING HIM SOME THINGS I'VE DONE TO THE CAR, BUT HE INTERRUPTED AND ASKED WHY? THEN FOR MY LICENSE. ON THE PICTURE MY HEAD IS SHAVED BUT I HAD HAIR THAT DAY. SO HE SAID THAT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ME & ASKED "WHY DID YOU LET YOUR HAIR GROW?" HE WAS BEEING SARCASTIC WHEN HE ASKED ME IF I HAD AT LEAST ONE CREDIT CARD IN MY WALLET-SO I GAVE HIM FOUR. HE STRUGGLED HOLDING THE CARDS, ID & INSURANCE-SO HE GAVE THEM BACK-TOOK A GOOD LOOK AT MY CAR AND TOLD ME MY WINDOW TINT WAS TOO DARK. THEN HE WROTE ME A TICKET FOR ILLEGAL WINDOW TINT, GANG SIGN ON THE BACK (((A "SHOCKER" STICKER))) :dunno: , AND CROSSING SOLID WHITE LINE. THAT WAS COOL BUT WHAT GOT ME BOILING WAS WHEN HE TOLD ME: "I WOULD HAVE JUST WARNED YOU IF YOU WERE A REGULAR CITIZEN!" I LOOKED BACK AND ASKED "WHAT??". HE SAID: "YEA, I WOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN YOU A TICKET IF YOU WEREN'T A GANGSTER." :banghead:
> *


fuck i hate people like that cop who are so judgemental, its terrible people judge others just cause of the way they look,


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 6 2007, 12:56 PM~9388468
> *LOL..Where'd you get the shocker sticker?  I saw that on a car before and LOL.  I want one!  :biggrin:
> *



MY HOMIE HOOKED ME UP - BUT THEY SHOULD BE ALL OVER THE PLACE. TRY ANY PLACE THAT MAKES STICKERS AND SIGNS.


CHICKS DIG THAT STICKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 12 2007, 03:30 PM~9435721
> *MY HOMIE HOOKED ME UP - BUT THEY SHOULD BE ALL OVER THE PLACE. TRY ANY PLACE THAT MAKES STICKERS AND SIGNS.
> CHICKS DIG THAT STICKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll post my experience.

I have a juiced C-Class Mercedes. I happen to be white, and live in a fairly nice neighborhood, whether that makes a difference or not I don't know, but I do know this: I was on PCH in Newport Beach and rolled past a cop (doing the speed limit at "stock" height) and he started to follow me. He was on my tail for about 5 minutes then decided to pull me over.

I hid my switches and ground connect. When he came I was courteous, and he told me he had pulled me over for no front plate (as about a dozen Ferraris and Lamborghinis went flying past the other direction with no plates). He gave me a warning, and then asked me if my car was juiced. I had no idea how he knows, unless they have some seen my car laid out somewhere else. So I hesistantly said yes, and he asked to see the car laid out, so I did, and he asked to see it locked up, so I did as well. He then said my car was badass and let me go. I think the moral of the story is:

1. no tint
2. stay courteous
3. don't act like you're hiding shit

Here's my car by the way...


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

thats nice! i usually dont like lux cars on dros or bagged but i reckon that ride is sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 13 2007, 11:26 PM~9450876
> *thats nice! i usually dont like lux cars on dros or bagged but i reckon that ride is sick!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:29 AM~9450179
> *I'll post my experience.
> 
> I have a juiced C-Class Mercedes. I happen to be white, and live in a fairly nice neighborhood, whether that makes a difference or not I don't know, but I do know this: I was on PCH in Newport Beach and rolled past a cop (doing the speed limit at "stock" height) and he started to follow me. He was on my tail for about 5 minutes then decided to pull me over.
> ...



x2, and nice car! :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 14 2007, 02:26 AM~9450876
> *thats nice! i usually dont like lux cars on dros or bagged but i reckon that ride is sick!  :thumbsup:
> *




X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i only been pull over twice 4 hitting switches both on the same street i was on richmond when it use to get pack in houston was at a ligth me and mini truck was hitting switches he stop but i keep hitting them the cop was 1 car behind me yells at me to drop the back then just pull me over. well the nigth before we were kicking it with some stripper that leave next door to us and that cop was there when i saw he was the same cop i was like you know maria i was there last nigth at the same apt he was just like go home or will give u a ticket the second time i was driving fast and bunny hopping cuz the car front wheel drive it was a cop lady shes was like you put a good show there to bad i have to give u a ticket she goes back to her car then she comes back running shes like your lucky i got bigger fish to catch some fool had shot up in the air and she had seen them do it so i go lucky i didnt get a ticket the first cop was hispanic i could tell he was going to be an ass hole the second was a white lady


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## SNOOP509 (Nov 21, 2007)

UP HERE IN WASHINGTON STATE THEY PASSED A NEW LAW A YEAR OR 2 BACK THAT YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCHES WELL YOUR DRIVING. THE ONLY THING IS YOU CAN ONLY HIT THE EM GOING 15 IN A 25MPH ZONE AND TIRES CANT LEAVE THE FLOOR, BUT IM NOT COMLPAINING, I ALWAYS HIT THEM NOW EVEN IN FRONT OF THE COPS AND THAY CANT DO SHIT. PEOPLE IN OTHER STATES SHOULD RALLY TOGETHER AND TRY TO PASS THE SAME TYPE OF LAW.I HEARD OF 2 OTHER STATES THAT PASSED THE SAME TYPE OF LAW. LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING, THE CRUISE NIGHTS HERE IN YAKIMA WA, ARE FUCKING FIRME AS HELL, EVERY ONE HITTING THEM NOW WITHOUT NO HASSELS FROM THE PIGS.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 24 2007, 06:15 AM~8377722
> *Don't EVER reach for ANYTHING when you get pulled over.  Always remember that cops don't know what to expect either, and that shit scares them.  When you get pulled over, immediately:
> • Shut the car off
> • Turn on dome light
> ...



and if u got tinted windows roll them down also


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP509_@Dec 15 2007, 02:14 PM~9460188
> *UP HERE IN WASHINGTON STATE THEY PASSED A NEW LAW A YEAR OR 2 BACK THAT YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCHES WELL YOUR DRIVING. THE ONLY THING IS YOU CAN ONLY HIT THE EM GOING 15 IN A 25MPH ZONE AND TIRES CANT LEAVE THE FLOOR, BUT IM NOT COMLPAINING, I ALWAYS HIT THEM NOW EVEN IN FRONT OF THE COPS AND THAY CANT DO SHIT. PEOPLE IN OTHER STATES SHOULD RALLY TOGETHER AND TRY TO PASS THE SAME TYPE OF LAW.I HEARD OF 2 OTHER STATES THAT PASSED THE SAME TYPE OF LAW. LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING, THE CRUISE NIGHTS HERE IN YAKIMA WA, ARE FUCKING FIRME AS HELL, EVERY ONE HITTING THEM NOW WITHOUT NO HASSELS FROM THE PIGS.
> *


:0 DAMN I MISS WEEKENDS LIKE THOSE OVER HERE. HIGHLAND AVE USE TO GET PACKED BUMPER TO BUMPER EVERYONE HITTIN SWITCHES, SHIT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

im from greensboro NC but used to live in a small town called High point. I lived on one of the main roads and one night a cop u turned on me a followed me. i was only about 1/2 mile from home driving a 90 toyota truck with 13's and it had hydros 8's in front 10's in rear it was locked out and i knew the cop was there so i aint do shit but drive straight and then when i got to my house i put on my signal and turned in my driveway. cop hit the lights and pulled in behind me. i knew i aint done shit so i hopped out the truck and was like WHAT? He told me my truck was TO HIGH like to high off the ground. Like a 4X4. and with the 13's it was like stock hieght locked out. he said it couldnt be over 6in taller then stock which it wasnt. I started talking all kinds of shit to him and cusing him out cuase he was just being an ass. a few mins leter there where 5 cop cars in my yard and driveway. I told his boss he was a asshole and just pulled me cause what i was drivin and the sargent said yea you proble right!!!! After he realized his (your trucks to high bs) wasnt goin to work he started saying my chain steering wheel was to small. I said well you wouldnt know if you aint pull me over for some BULLSHIT. I wound up gettin a warning ticket for driving left of center(over the yellow line) which i deffenently didnt do hell i knew the cop was back there. FUCK THE POLICE is what i say. i have been pulled over proble over 100 times and proble only got 5 tickets only one was for speeding. cops are out to put the lowriders down Sorry i wrote a book but i hate em and they stank!!!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

this aint a lowrider scenario but it just goes to show what dicks cops can be. my uncle was driving home at around 2 a m coming back from work, any way he was drving just fine, wasnt speeding, hadnt drunk at all none of that bull shit, this car starts following him right, after about 5 mins of following my uncle, this car puts its siron on, it was an undercover. so my uncle couldnt pull over because of the cars parked on the curb down this street, so he keept going obviously cause he couldnt pull over down like another block or so. eventually he pulls over, cop comes out from the car asks him why he resisted to pull over, next thing u know the cop has my uncle on the ground in handcuffs, so he ends up at the police station and then is let go and gets a warning for resisting to pull over.. all came down to the racist bull shit goin on! :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST CAME FROM A [TOY, FOOD, AND CLOTHES DRIVE] HELD BY TRADITION C.C. IN ONTARIO, CA.. WE HAD OVER 70 LOWRIDERS AND OVER 20 CLUBS INVOLVED. THE EVENT WENT PEACEFULLY WITH 2 TRUCKS PACKED WITH TOY, FOOD, AND CLOTHES FOR THE HOMELESS AND CHILDREN. WE CARRIVANNED TO THE LOCATION CALLED (TENT CITY). ONTARIO'S {SWEEP UNDER THE RUG SECRET} TO GIVE OUT WHEN A CRACKER ONTARIO POLICE SERGEANT SO HAPPEN TO FOLLOW US TO THE LOCATION AND STARTED HASSLING US THROUGH THE LOUD SPEAKER THREATENING US ABOUT EVERY THING FROM PARKING TO TICKETS TO TOWING CARS AWAY! :angry: I CALL HIM SGT. HATERAID :angry: . HE HUNG AROUND FOR OVER AN HOUR TRYIG TO FIND SOME RACIAL HARASSING WAY TO GET RID OF US DOING A BETTER DEED THAN HIS @SS! BUT THERE WERE TO MANY OF US AND A CHURCH WHO WE WERE ASSISTING TO SO HE KNEW HE COULDN'T GO FULL THROTTLE ON HIS DIRTY DEEDS THAT DAY. BUT LIKE I EXPLAINED TO THE CLUBS THAT IF WE CONTINUE TO DO THIS DRIVE EVERY YEAR WITH INCREASING NUMBERS IT'LL PUT INCREASING PREASURE ON THE CITY TO LAY OFF THE LOWRIDERS AND GET ON THE BAND WAGON AND HELP OR GET THE HELL OUT OF OUR WAY BECAUSE THE WHOLE CITY IS WATCHING. AND WE KNOW THE HOMELESS AND THE CHURCHES IS ON OUR SIDE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2007, 09:48 AM~9387371
> *:uh:
> well u got fucked,
> i went to jail for 3wheeling in front of a pig
> ...


 :uh: 
bahaaaaaa
i remember that,that shit was funny as fuck till u got cuffed!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
your still my *****


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

FUCK COPS. man i gott pulled over once for " not looking at tha cop" n he told me it made him " nervous". WTF. mann these mutherfukers will use any excuse to pull u over n try to search u n ur shit. but theres nothing u can really do. i dunno thats how it is in CALI.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP509_@Dec 15 2007, 01:14 PM~9460188
> *UP HERE IN WASHINGTON STATE THEY PASSED A NEW LAW A YEAR OR 2 BACK THAT YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCHES WELL YOUR DRIVING. THE ONLY THING IS YOU CAN ONLY HIT THE EM GOING 15 IN A 25MPH ZONE AND TIRES CANT LEAVE THE FLOOR, BUT IM NOT COMLPAINING, I ALWAYS HIT THEM NOW EVEN IN FRONT OF THE COPS AND THAY CANT DO SHIT. PEOPLE IN OTHER STATES SHOULD RALLY TOGETHER AND TRY TO PASS THE SAME TYPE OF LAW.I HEARD OF 2 OTHER STATES THAT PASSED THE SAME TYPE OF LAW. LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING, THE CRUISE NIGHTS HERE IN YAKIMA WA, ARE FUCKING FIRME AS HELL, EVERY ONE HITTING THEM NOW WITHOUT NO HASSELS FROM THE PIGS.
> *


I wish the cop that pulled me over while stopped at a red light for just tapping the rear down the slightest bit to level out my ride knew that..... :angry:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Dec 21 2007, 10:03 AM~9494888
> *FUCK COPS. man i gott pulled over once for " not looking at tha cop" n he told me it made him " nervous". WTF. mann these mutherfukers will use any excuse to pull u over n try to search u n ur shit. but theres nothing u can really do. i dunno thats how it is in CALI.
> *


you can say no right?, like when they ask "is it alright if search your car?" are you actually allowed to say no?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 17 2007, 12:29 AM~9467948
> *im from greensboro NC but used to live in a small town called High point. I lived on one of the main roads and one night a cop u turned on me a followed me. i was only about 1/2 mile from home driving a 90 toyota truck with 13's and it had hydros 8's in front 10's in rear it was locked out and i knew the cop was there so i aint do shit but drive straight and then when i got to my house i put on my signal and turned in my driveway. cop hit the lights and pulled in behind me. i knew i aint done shit so i hopped out the truck and was like WHAT? He told me my truck was TO HIGH like to high off the ground. Like a 4X4. and with the 13's it was like stock hieght locked out. he said it couldnt be over 6in taller then stock which it wasnt.  I started talking all kinds of shit to him and cusing him out cuase he was just being an ass. a few mins leter there where 5 cop cars in my yard and driveway. I told his boss he was a asshole and just pulled me cause what i was drivin and the sargent said yea you proble right!!!! After he realized his (your trucks to high bs) wasnt goin to work he started saying my chain steering wheel was to small. I said well you wouldnt know if you aint pull me over for some BULLSHIT. I wound up gettin a warning ticket for driving left of center(over the yellow line) which i deffenently didnt do hell i knew the cop was back there. FUCK THE POLICE is what i say. i have been pulled over proble over 100 times and proble only got 5 tickets only one was for speeding. cops are out to put the lowriders down  Sorry i wrote a book but i hate em and they stank!!!
> *


 What are the laws here.? In NC on ride height switches and so on..

TTT for NC!!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 20 2007, 05:38 PM~9495207
> *you can say no right?, like when they ask "is it alright if search your car?" are you actually allowed to say no?
> *


You can say no if u want but depending on da cop he/she might handcuff for no reason and search u anyways so it's a risk either way. It's usually better just to go with the flow...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 19 2007, 12:15 AM~8341437
> *look behind my car.. they were harrassing me INSIDE of a car show.. Told me "all 4 wheels on the ground or leave" . But when i told him i was only hopping it cuz a camera crew askedme to he said he didnt care..
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

yeh .thats the trick, to stay calm, try not to look like you gonna pull a gun out, 
cuz rememeber, sterotype plays a huge roll in this kind of situation and put yourself in the shoes of a cop and have a sterotype on ur mind.. try not to look gangster, turn ur music off and be polite. i got out of soo many situations, 
at least 4 speeding tickets, no stopping at and drifting (dont ask) lmfao
i got pulled over with the lolo a few times awell, cop CAME to the passenger side cuz he thought i had somehting hidden. i plated it smooth asked how he was.. talked very politely, got out my wallet as soon as he asked me, cuz rememebr u dunno why he pulled u over, always rememeber that. if u pull ur wallet out, it seems as your assuming he pulled u over for something u didnt do, or unless your hiding something that he doesnt know. 
he then asked what was wrong with my rear end(it was low) i said "oh nothing officer, i was just on my way to the wrecker to pick up new parts, as you can see. the controls are in my back seat" 
he then wanted to see my trunk, so i gave him like a 2 min speech on hydros, he liked my car. then let me go, and this was an RCMP officer, where i am from, they are ASSholes. they Earned that rep. no one likes them cuz they fuck around with you. remenber, he pulled me over. for no reason, i was doing less than the speed limit.. i was driving and i saw him make eye contact as he was sittin there for speeders, so i knew he was gonna pull me over. I pulled over BEfore he even had a chance to do a u turn and get on my side of the road. 

trick is, 
to make the officer feel as safe as possible, 
be very polite.
dont hide anything
and be aggressive in a way of polite-ness. like when u go to a retail store, the customer service you expect "hey how you doing sir?"

officers have feelings too, some cops hate giving nice ppl tickets, cuz it gets to them. 
not all officers are like this though, but it slims the chances of you guys gettin fucked. 

and note this
im brown, i could be called a gangster, a terriost or someone who steals, just the way i look but im far from that and my actions show it. 
if you just sit there say "ya, ya, ok" and give the slight amount of additude, then your fucked. never talk back. 

good luck brothas!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 24 2007, 04:25 PM~9523034
> *yeh .thats the trick, to stay calm, try not to look like you gonna pull a gun out,
> cuz rememeber, sterotype plays a huge roll in this kind of situation and put yourself in the shoes of a cop and have a sterotype on ur mind.. try not to look gangster, turn ur music off and be polite. i got out of soo many situations,
> at least 4 speeding tickets, no stopping at and drifting (dont ask) lmfao
> ...


Yessa Massa Right away massa!! Fuck that. i am polite depending on the circumstances but sometimes if you know your being single out its a almost impoosible to stay calm


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 26 2007, 08:45 AM~9533319
> *Yessa Massa Right away massa!! Fuck that. i am polite depending on the circumstances but sometimes if you know your being single out its a almost impoosible to stay calm
> *


 :thumbsdown: :werd: :yessad: :rant: :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 20 2007, 08:38 PM~9495207
> *you can say no right?, like when they ask "is it alright if search your car?" are you actually allowed to say no?
> *


you have the right to say no, unless they see something illeagel from standing next to your car. if they take you out of the car and search your car anyways you can get them in trouble. and if they do find something and dont have probable cause it is inadmisable in court. because then it's an illegal search and seizer. they can take you out the car and search and cuff you tho because they feel like it.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Dec 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9498741
> *You can say no if u want but depending on da cop he/she might handcuff for no reason and search u anyways so it's a risk either way. It's usually better just to go with the flow...
> *


NEVER allow an officer to search you or your car. ever. if you do not consent, and they do anyway, any and all evidence found will be inadmisable.

the best thing for anyone to do is get a vehicle code book for their state, read all the applicable codes, and drive the car within whatever limits are allowed (bumper height, wheel to fender height, etc..)


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I got pulled over for my car being locked up in front and my ass down, he sid fir mis alignment of headlighs, and then he asked me if I had my gun and wanted to search after I told him no, and he got a warrant somehow to do it, they never found anything,but its BS to be singled out when you ride


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

One time at a show in a small town i was pulled over by the police and they more or less told me to leave there small town or else...... So like 10+ of our cars took a little cruise up and down the strip a couple more times to show off our club.....
A cop cut me off and ripped the switchbox out of my lap...Told me to leave now or they were arresting me for loitering? They were small town cops that really really didn't like lowriders

They told me to keep this ni++er shit out of there town.... (crazy right?)

I hate ignorant people...

The crazy thing is all of the hot rod guys and import people were burning out and speeding...
The police didnt do anything about it...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i would have pulled out my cell phone recorded it, then filed a formal complaint. and i would have also told the cop that lowriding didnt start with blacks, and if he was going to talk shit at least know what he was talking about.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jul 18 2007, 09:51 PM~8340823
> *oh yer and here in AUS there thinking of even banning air bags!!!!!*



Thats not so bad... :biggrin: 






J/K I like bags.....


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Dec 5 2008, 08:20 AM~12342660
> *i would have pulled out my cell phone recorded it, then filed a formal complaint. and i would have also told the cop that lowriding didnt start with blacks, and if he was going to talk shit at least know what he was talking about.
> *




Yeah, cus' you always know when a cop's gonna drop the N BOMB on ya'.. :0


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

no when you see hes giving problem its already to go. then all ya have to do it hit 1 button. or on my phone you hit one botton and it goes to video recorder. worked a few times before. gotta think ahead.


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

you know what i always wanted to try. i seen it in the movies but i dont know if it would really work. when u get pulled over grab your phone and call in a shooting like three blocks away they gotta drop a traffic stop for that right. but then again u start movin around tryin to grab your phone n shit they gonna taze your ass scary ass cops.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

One night back in the mid 90's , I feit like taking my truck out for a cruze. So I washed it up and checked all the light, I didnt want any dumb shit tickets.

Went out that night , seen a cop just about to enter the street right behind me. He followed down the road then hit the lights on me . I pulled over and he walked up and asked for my info. Every thing was in order, so he gave me a ticket for one night light was out, I told him are your sure cause I checked before I went out tonight. 
He said it was out, so when returned to his car and sat there writing his notes, I got out , went to the rear to see if the lights were on, and they were. So I walked up to the cop in his car and said,

( is it just me , cause my lights appare to be woking). He turned his lights on and put the bright light on and said ( I cant see them). Then I just said , (I see how it is now. ) Then got the fuck on.

Heres my ol mimi truck.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 AM~12343305
> *you know what i always wanted to try. i seen it in the movies but i dont know if it would really work. when u get pulled over grab your phone and call in a shooting like three blocks away they gotta drop a traffic stop for that right. but then again u start movin around tryin to grab your phone n shit they gonna taze your ass scary ass cops.
> *



I would think your phone # would show up and they get you a fauls report.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 5 2008, 01:57 AM~12342114
> *NEVER allow an officer to search you or your car. ever. if you do not consent, and they do anyway, any and all evidence found will be inadmisable.
> 
> the best thing for anyone to do is get a vehicle code book for their state, read all the applicable codes, and drive the car within whatever limits are allowed (bumper height, wheel to fender height, etc..)
> *


Not here. Probable cause can be purely circumstantial. They can say they had reports of a vehicle matching the description, saw moving around inside the car when pulling you over, smell an odor of alcohol or drugs, felt you were hiding something by your actions, and so on.... The last time i refused consent of search, i immediately had cuffs on and was put in the back of their cruiser, then the cop proceded to trash my interior, broke a door panel, lid to my center console, and 2 under dash panels. No ticket for anything and i have no idea why i was even pulled over. If they want to search, they are going to.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 11:06 AM~12343569
> *Not here.  Probable cause can be purely circumstantial.  They can say they had reports of a vehicle matching the description, saw moving around inside the car when pulling you over, smell an odor of alcohol or drugs, felt you were hiding something by your actions, and so on....  The last time i refused consent of search, i immediately had cuffs on and was put in the back of their cruiser, then the cop proceded to trash my interior, broke a door panel, lid to my center console, and 2 under dash panels. No ticket for anything and i have no idea why i was even pulled over. If they want to search, they are going to.
> *


Did you sue? They did that to Twig. He sued and won. :angry:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Dec 5 2008, 08:20 AM~12342660
> *i would have pulled out my cell phone recorded it, then filed a formal complaint. and i would have also told the cop that lowriding didnt start with blacks, and if he was going to talk shit at least know what he was talking about.
> *



Most likely nothing will happen. The street cop's supervisor won't do anything and being that its a small town the cop knows everyone to include judges. I know because I work in a small town.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 5 2008, 12:13 PM~12343610
> *Did you sue?  They did that to Twig.  He sued and won.  :angry:
> *



True but it took some money and almost 2 years. Also I was harrassed from that point on by the cops until I moved out of town :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 5 2008, 10:18 AM~12343646
> *True but it took some money and almost 2 years. Also I was harrassed from that point on by the cops until I moved out of town  :angry:
> *


IT'S WORTH IT BRO.! 




FIGHT THE POWER! :angry: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 5 2008, 10:13 AM~12343610
> *Did you sue?  They did that to Twig.  He sued and won.  :angry:
> *


Nope, i would have had more problems in the future than replacing a few panels.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Know your rights homies. In my wallet i carry my lawyers card with his # and this written on it:



ASSERTION OF RIGHTS

Officer, please understand-
I refuse to talk to you, other than to identify myself, until I consult with my attorney. I also refuse to consent to any search of these premises or any other premises under my control, or in which I have a possesory, proprietary, or privacy interest, including my car, my body, or effects. I further refuse to consent to the taking of any portion of my property, or any specimen of my breath, bodily fluides or tissue, for scientific analysis, without the reasonable opportunity to obtain the advice of my attorney by telephone.

I desire to exercise all my rights gauranteed by the Constitution of the United States and the Constitution of the State of Illinois to be free from your interference with my person of affairs.

If you attempt to question me, I want my lawyer present. I refuse to participate in any line-up or to perform any physical acts, or to speak or display my person or property at your direction, without first conferring with my lawyer.

If I am under arrest, I wish to invoke and exercise my MIRANDA rights. If you ignore my exercise of these rights and attempt to procure a waiver, I want to confer with my lawyer prior to any conversations with you.

If I am to be taken into custody, removed from my present location, or separated from my property, I request a reasonable opportunity to make arrangements to secure my own property. I do not consent to any impoundment or inventory of my property. I do, hereby, waive any claim of liablility for loss, theft, or damage against you, your superiors, or any other authority, and agree to hold all harmless therefrom, if I am afforded the reasonable opportunity to arrange for the safekeeping of my own property. If this resonable oportunity is denied or is unavailable, I demand that only such intrusion occur as is minimally necessary to secure such property, hereby waiving any claim of liablility for your failure to scrutinize the property or its contents prior to it being securred.

If I am not under arrest. I want to leave. If I am free to leave, please tell me immediatley so that i may go about my business.


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 5 2008, 12:01 PM~12343521
> *I would think your phone # would show up and they get you a fauls report.
> *


fuck it i rather explain why i thought some fools was gonna bang out then a few hundred dollars in tickets. shit i got better things to spend my loot on.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 5 2008, 10:57 PM~12349081
> *fuck it i rather explain why i thought some fools was gonna bang out then a few hundred dollars in tickets. shit i got better things to spend my loot on.
> *


try it and see what happens


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

i was rollin the other day wit the rear fully dumped and the front locked up and a cop pulled up next to me i seen him lookin but he aint stop me i was shittin bricks. i never understood that even if i aint ridin dirty i still get nervous when 5-0 gets behind me.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i do to. nothing to worry about and i still try to loose them or go in a different direction


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

lol i stay here in florida and we got concealed weapon permit so i got mine right. i got pulled cuz my license plate light was out. by law i have to tell him i got a pistol. huh what was that for he did some lil tuck and role move behind the car made us all get out one by one pat downs and the whole 9 i was like what u searchin for i told u i got a gun foo. 2 hours and three squad cars later i was on my way.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 5 2008, 11:13 PM~12349867
> *i was rollin the other day wit the rear fully dumped and the front locked up and a cop pulled up next to me i seen him lookin but he aint stop me i was shittin bricks. i never understood that even if i aint ridin dirty i still get nervous when 5-0 gets behind me.*


If you would have got pulled over that might have been the reason why.


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

they tried that mess on me all the way up here in alaska cuz. i was the new guy in town. every cop tailing me, pullin up all fast on me and shit.

i was riding one day wit the front locked up and the ass dropd. he was complaining that i could not see over the hood of my car cause my suspension was altered and that it is dangerous since the ride is not stable.

what a bunch of bs.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 6 2008, 09:55 AM~12352152
> *lol i stay here in florida and we got concealed weapon permit so i got mine right. i got pulled cuz my license plate light was out. by law i have to tell him i got a pistol. huh what was that for he did some lil tuck and role move behind the car made us all get out one by one pat downs and the whole 9 i was like what u searchin for i told u i got a gun foo. 2 hours and three squad cars later i was on my way.
> *



If you were going to blast him I'm sure you would have done it as he was walking up and you would have been nervous as fuck. If someone decides they are going to shoot a cop and they use the element of surprise the cop is pretty much fucked.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Couple years ago I had a regal and got pulled over at a spot by the airport and we had a load of riders hopping on the streets, well I unfornunately I was one of the last ones of the pack and I ended getting bust from the sherrifs. I got busted for wreckless, mods to suspension, expired reg, expired safety check, no insurance(3rd offence) and a fake recon sticker. Well I ended goin to court. I got away with all tickets but I paid only 77bucks for admitting the safety check was expired. My story I told was that I just bought the vehicle that night and as I was pulling out, the switch box fell on the floor and it activated the pumps. The whole time I played stupid and said I was putting the car back to stock. So I ended up getting away with a lot of shit. Plus I was playing cool with the judge too so I know that helped.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 6 2008, 02:32 PM~12353159
> *Couple years ago I had a regal and got pulled over at a spot by the airport and we had a load of riders hopping on the streets, well I unfornunately I was one of the last ones of the pack and I ended getting bust from the sherrifs. I got busted for wreckless, mods to suspension, expired reg, expired safety check, no insurance(3rd offence) and a fake recon sticker. Well I ended goin to court. I got away with all tickets but I paid only 77bucks for admitting the safety check was expired. My story I told was that I just bought the vehicle that night and as I was pulling out, the switch box fell on the floor and it activated the pumps. The whole time I played stupid and said I was putting the car back to stock. So I ended up getting away with a lot of shit. Plus I was playing cool with the judge too so I know that helped.
> *


yeah some times the cop wont show up and they drop all the tickets i always take my shit to court. but if u end up gettin caught again wit the same judge your stuck.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 03:14 PM~12346752
> *Know your rights homies.  In my wallet i carry my lawyers card with his # and this written on it:
> ASSERTION OF RIGHTS
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

God damn ima go and say that to a cop and have him trip. By the time I get half way, he or she would just let me go. The last time I got tickets was for illegal tint. 277 bucks each window. Yeah they just passed that law. But one judge let me go and charged me for one.


----------



## Th3_Jesse (Jul 14, 2007)

yea I got a ticket at a red light.... Living in northern florida I figured I wouldnt have a problem..... I was ridin ass up, at a light, and cop was on the right turn only.. as soon as I gas'd it, bam!! mofo got me, Baha my little sister (12) was with me and she was like wtf
when pulled over I slammed by shit down! made him crouch down to even speak that asshole 

Give em a hard time


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS VIDEO. ATLEAST THE FIRST 1/3 OF IT.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 04:14 PM~12346752
> *Know your rights homies.  In my wallet i carry my lawyers card with his # and this written on it:
> ASSERTION OF RIGHTS
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! I'M TAKING NOTE OF THAT 1! :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 23 2008, 04:04 PM~12509243
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! I'M TAKING NOTE OF THAT 1! :thumbsup:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


I've used it on a couple occasions, sometimes it seems to offend the officer and sometimes it seems to ketch them offgaurd since they know that you're well aware of your rights.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

well written. if you do not have all this with you, you may simply state you wish to invoke your 5th amandment privilledges.

i will point out that in california, if you refuse a breathalyzer test, you automatically lose your drivers license.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

shit homies thats fuckd up the law be fuckn wit u like that over here in texas where im at the cops love that shit hittn 3's n hoppin..i hit a 3 in a major intersection and a cop was just sittn there yelln thats badass...but over here they hate on the mini truckers wit air bags cuz they fuck up the roads n shit so im not worried i dont have 1...but other than than the cops are kool wit it over here


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

depends were ur at im in culver city ca (LA) and ill get pulled over by LA for my glass pipes ill be driving in Culver city and theyll stop me and ask me to hit switches for their partner sitting in the car LMAO?? almost made me shit in my pants when he stopped me haha


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 23 2008, 03:03 PM~12508802
> *I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS VIDEO. ATLEAST THE FIRST 1/3 OF IT.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


GOOD INFO. HERE! :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: 


POWER TO THE PEOPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Dec 5 2008, 05:14 PM~12346752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 04:14 PM~12346752
> *Know your rights homies.  In my wallet i carry my lawyers card with his # and this written on it:
> ASSERTION OF RIGHTS
> 
> ...


:roflmao: If I showed that to any cop that has pulled me over I would probably be beat!

I got pulled about a month ago... rolling to target with the family, cop passes me going the opposite direction and immediatly flips it. Turns out me 3rd brakelight was out (didnt even know it had two bulbs), when I asked if it was required due to both me regular brake lights working he said yes. Forgot about the damn ticket until reading this topic :angry: 

Time before that I got pulled (was alone), cuffed and car searched... they tried to find something. Then let me go without any apology. Learned many years ago, if I want to get home that night, shut up. Just another day in Cali.  :yessad:


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Dec 27 2008, 05:36 PM~12538677
> *depends were ur at im in culver city ca (LA) and ill get pulled over by LA for my glass pipes ill be driving in Culver city and theyll stop me and ask me to hit switches for their partner sitting in the car LMAO?? almost made me shit in my pants when he stopped me haha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Double standard :dunno:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

CHALE WITH THIS PINCHE COPS.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 16 2009, 11:24 PM~14499028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow take pics of you making an ass out of yourself infront of an empty cop car... :uh: :uh:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

IT WOULD ..... :uh: IF IT WAS ME............ :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

My 2 pennies I ones worked for the C.H.P. (not a pig) and found out a few neat laws that kept me out of a bunch of tickets.
For one the popo can’t give you a ticket if you’re playing with your ride in a privately owned parking lot, the local liquor store, they can only if you didn’t have permission from the Store owner, and even then they have to get you for trespassing not anything you’re doing with your ride. It’s not a moving violation till you’re moving. Think of it like this they sure as hell can’t give you a ticket if your smashing in your driveway or your Friends driveway. So make Mohammed your buddy and it’s all good.
Another thing is as long as your vehicle weight doesn’t exceed the limit of your tires when properly inflated to the manufactures recommended limit and nothing is hanging lower than the bottom of the rim. You can drive laid and need to. If your driving any other way than laid out, they can and will stop you for altered suspension and or reckless driving. This is also true for all the 4x4 trucks you see jacked way the fuck up. If there frame is higher than the top of their rims there illegal, so make sure to point this out to those prick cops cuz by LAW they have to sight them cowgirls.
If you ever get a ticket from your local POLICE OFFICER or SHERIFF go to the C.H.P. and have them look up the citation cuz 7 out of 10 times P.D. and Sheriffs don’t have a clue as to how the law it’s self is supposed to be enforced. And C.H.P. doesn’t like P.D. or Sheriff that much so they will go out of there way sometimes to find a loophole for you. 
If you ever find yourself in a situation where they’re going to tow your shit for any other reason than a DWI. Make sure to tell them that by Law unless it’s posted “no parking unless for Emergencies” you have the right to leave your vehicle there so YOU can have it towed at your expense. (For a few hrs look up your local time limit this varies from county to county) If they want to be dicks and tow it have them tell you what LAW there going by that States They have to tow it and not you. If they don’t provide you with this information the courts will have to refund any $$$ it took from you to get your property back. (Towing, impound fees)
Last the C.H.P. can sell you a book on the Vehicle laws. The same books they use when you’re getting the ticket.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Jul 16 2009, 11:44 PM~14499859
> *My 2 pennies I ones worked for the C.H.P. (not a pig) and found out a few neat laws that kept me out of a bunch of tickets.
> For one the popo can’t give you a ticket if you’re playing with your ride in a privately owned parking lot, the local liquor store, they can only if you didn’t have permission from the Store owner, and even then they have to get you for trespassing not anything you’re doing with your ride. It’s not a moving violation till you’re moving. Think of it like this they sure as hell can’t give you a ticket if your smashing in your driveway or your Friends driveway. So make Mohammed your buddy and it’s all good.
> Another thing is as long as your vehicle weight doesn’t exceed the limit of your tires when properly inflated to the manufactures recommended limit and nothing is hanging lower than the bottom of the rim. You can drive laid and need to. If your driving any other way than laid out, they can and will stop you for altered suspension and or reckless driving. This is also true for all the 4x4 trucks you see jacked way the fuck up. If there frame is higher than the top of their rims there illegal, so make sure to point this out to those prick cops cuz by LAW they have to sight them cowgirls.
> ...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

well all they can get you for is bumper height, "if your state has a law stating what the legal height is " minnesota is 20 inches and over its a ticket.

and or if you have your front tires poking out, meaning if you have a ride with over extended a-arms the cops write it up as tires poking out of the fenders

both are midemeanors, i have to goto court next month and contest them bitches, hope this helps out others


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Jul 16 2009, 10:44 PM~14499859
> *My 2 pennies I ones worked for the C.H.P. (not a pig) and found out a few neat laws that kept me out of a bunch of tickets.
> For one the popo can’t give you a ticket if you’re playing with your ride in a privately owned parking lot, the local liquor store, they can only if you didn’t have permission from the Store owner, and even then they have to get you for trespassing not anything you’re doing with your ride. It’s not a moving violation till you’re moving. Think of it like this they sure as hell can’t give you a ticket if your smashing in your driveway or your Friends driveway. So make Mohammed your buddy and it’s all good.
> Another thing is as long as your vehicle weight doesn’t exceed the limit of your tires when properly inflated to the manufactures recommended limit and nothing is hanging lower than the bottom of the rim. You can drive laid and need to. If your driving any other way than laid out, they can and will stop you for altered suspension and or reckless driving. This is also true for all the 4x4 trucks you see jacked way the fuck up. If there frame is higher than the top of their rims there illegal, so make sure to point this out to those prick cops cuz by LAW they have to sight them cowgirls.
> ...


Nice info


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 16 2009, 09:01 PM~14498774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Id say so....just goes to show they do whatever they want then bust you for the same thing.... :angry:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 23 2008, 01:03 PM~12508802
> *I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS VIDEO. ATLEAST THE FIRST 1/3 OF IT.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqMjMPlXzdA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> CHALE WITH THIS PINCHE COPS.....
> /quote]
> :roflmao: BRAVE... now have the camera man stand where it actually shows a cop inside. Im sure these kids impressed thier friends with the pic.. wonder what he got pulled for no helmet?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jul 17 2009, 04:48 AM~14501164
> *well all they can get you for is bumper height, "if your state has a law stating what the legal height is " minnesota is 20 inches and over its a ticket.
> 
> and or if you have your front tires poking out, meaning if you have a ride with over extended a-arms the cops write it up as tires poking out of the fenders
> ...


Glad the cops arnt like that up here in northern MN. Shit my truck didn't even sit 20 inches high off the ground stock! Plus WTF what about donks riding sky high? Also as for the a arms that's a even dumber law. Big rims on anything other than a SUV stick out also!!!!! But up here they also won't really mess with u! Plus we don't over extend our shit because we drive our shit!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got pulled over on the 4th of july on my way to my grandparents house after the parade. i was going by a baseball field so i dropped the ass, and before i turned i put it back to stock hight, i got about a half mile and i looked in my rear view mirror and there was a trooper behind me with the cherries on. so i pull over and he walks up n tells me to raise the rear so i did, he looks at me and asks if i got shock,no, so he gave me a $175 ticket for no shocks, a $175 ticket for too small of steering wheel and 4 warnings for other bullshit :angry:


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

great topic..cops in CT are dicks about lolos


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 23 2009, 12:50 PM~14854273
> *great topic..cops in CT are dicks about lolos
> *



i can attest to that.


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave: hard , what part of CT are you in


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 23 2009, 10:37 PM~14858819
> *:wave:  hard , what part of CT are you in
> *


the greater hartford area


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

clean caddy homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 23 2009, 11:36 PM~14859736
> *clean caddy homie
> *


thanks mayne, hopin to see more caddies around here


----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

yo you guys are from CT??? what part im in Lichfeild


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

torrington


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tank13974_@Aug 24 2009, 02:58 PM~14865161
> *yo you guys are from CT??? what part im in Lichfeild
> *


im in the greater hartford area off the berlin turnpike

been ridin for YEARS mayne where you been??! lol


----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

homie im just starting to get into the game im 18, so im still learning you know.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tank13974_@Aug 25 2009, 07:55 AM~14872944
> *homie im just starting to get into the game im 18, so im still learning you know.
> *


what u tryin to roll with?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

i found a el camino down the road it looks like it just needs minor work to it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tank13974_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 AM~14874494
> *i found a el camino down the road it looks like it just needs minor work to it.
> *


like body work? you know that bitch gonna need some kind of body work up here, make sure teh frame is solid before you buy, thats the important part.


----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

yeah i know, from the snow and the salt it kills the frame. i almost got a Towncar but frame was so rusted. and the elco need minor body work replace floor pan on passenger side and shit, has like 70k og miles on it..im pretty sure its a 78 or 79. so can i use any year carlo parts on it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tank13974_@Aug 26 2009, 01:34 PM~14887203
> *yeah i know, from the snow and the salt it kills the frame. i almost got a Towncar but frame was so rusted. and the elco need minor body work replace floor pan on passenger side and shit, has like 70k og miles on it..im pretty sure its a 78 or 79. so can i use any year carlo parts on it?
> *


im not sure, but yeah, try to find a classic.. older than 1985 because they are dicks at emissions about having switches on your shit, well at least around here, and you wont even have to worry about the bull shit at all. you can do whatever you want to the motor and cant nobody say shit to you... my cadi is an 88 so i still got one more go thru then im done... even though i have pretty much allready done what i wanted with my motor lol...


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

there is a 85 monte carlo that is being parted down the road from me, so if you wanted anything from it for your elco hit me up and i can get it for you. since lichfeild is only like 20 mins or so away from me :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah dude, do a elco with a monte clip, i always wanted to do that!


----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

ok i just got off the phone with the guy and its a 79 elco. not rust on body, frame is good condition all it needs is the floor on drivers side bc that has rust. it runs well needs paint of course haha and new interior. selling it for 2gs so ill probley scoop it up. i just gotta see if i can use the 85 monte clip on a 79 elco! and shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tank13974_@Aug 26 2009, 02:06 PM~14887523
> *ok i just got off the phone with the guy and its a 79 elco. not rust on body, frame is good condition all it needs is the floor on drivers side bc that has rust. it runs well needs paint of course haha and new interior. selling it for 2gs so ill probley scoop it up. i just gotta see if i can use the 85 monte clip on a 79 elco! and shit
> *


that shit will be tight for reals if you can get the clip to fit!!

is the monte an LS or an SS?

you should look around in the paint and body forum to see if it will fit with out any hassle, because i know people have done this before!!!


----------



## tank13974 (May 19, 2009)

im not sure i have to ask that homie etoks


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

the 85 is a LS :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

looks like you have to use the monte door with the elco glass in it...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jul 18 2007, 06:54 PM~8340414
> *can a cop legally pull you over just for being locked up? i heard a cop can't pull you over just cause he thinks you have hydraulics? Because the one time keeps giving me this bullshit about not having mud flaps and then he go's on the hydraulics are illegal bullshit like always :uh:
> *



i have an asso degree in criminal justice and in the state of PENNSYLVANIA technically they can pull you over if your locked up not because of suspicion of hydraulics but because on a automobile your tail lights can only be a regulated height if there over a certain height there deemed a hazard and the other is modified suspension along with modified frame as far as being parked you can do what ever you like cops just get board and pull me over the times i got pulled over i never got ticketed cops just wanted to take a closer look


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------

